# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  حكم اشتقاق اسماء الله تعالى من الافعال

## محمودفتحي المصري

حدث خلاف في المسجد بين الاخوة حول جواز اشتقاق اسماء الله تعالي من افعاله جل وعلا  فمن يجوز يستدل بعلماء  كبار حتي حدث بعض الخلل في المجلس فما ترون بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

من قواعد أهل السنة والجماعة أنَّ أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية، لا تشتق من الصفات ولا من الأفعال.
فقد يوصف الله بصفة، أوفعل، لكن لا يسمَّى به.
وعليك بكتاب الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين: القواعد المثلى في أسماء الله وصفاته الحسنى

----------


## محمودفتحي المصري

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا لكن ما تقول فيمن يستدل بكلام للدكتور ياسر برهامي في احدي كتبه وكذلك ابن القيم وغيرهم ماذا نقول لهم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وفيك بارك الله .. لعل الكلام الذي يستدل به لم يفهم على وجهه، فلا بد من معرفته بدل الرد عليه بارتجال.

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

> من قواعد أهل السنة والجماعة أنَّ أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية، لا تشتق من الصفات ولا من الأفعال.
> فقد يوصف الله بصفة، أوفعل، لكن لا يسمَّى به.
> وعليك بكتاب الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين: القواعد المثلى في أسماء الله وصفاته الحسنى


شيخنا الفاضل. 
أرى أنك استدللت بمحل النزاع. 
والذي ينبغي هو التدليل على صحة هذه القاعدة. 
ومحاولة الوصول لتصور لفعل السلف. حيث إن ظاهر صنيعهم يشعر بجواز الاشتقاق. والله أعلم.

(ملحوظة) : لا أتبنى رأئياً معيناً ولكنها إيرادات ترد على ذهني.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك.. لا أدري ما النزاع المقصود حتى أستدل بمحله أوغيره؟ ولم أسمع عنه؟ فضلا أن أعرف تفاصيله.
لذا فالمعول على الأصل، والأولى ذكر هذه الحجج لمن يقول بخلافه حتى نستفيد، وإن كان ثم أمورًا تحتاج إلى إعادة نظر وتحاور لتحصل الفائدة، مثل ما ذكرته من فعلٍ للسلف يدل على جوازه.. الخ

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

أقصد بمحل النزاع تفسير التوقبف في أسماء الله تعالى. 
هل المراد التوقيف ما ورد بصيغة الاسم فقط أم أن المراد كون أصل الاسم المشتق توقيفاً؟ 

ومرادي بفعل السلف. أنه اشتهر كثيراً من الأسماء المشتقة في عصرهم ولم ينقل لنا كبير نكير لهم على هذا. 
بل أشهر ما في الأمر حديث الوليد بن مسلم. فباعتبار أن هذه الأسماء مدرجة. فهذا في ذاته يدل على أن من السلف - وهو الوليد بن مسلم -  من اشتق من الصفات أسماء. وهناك أيضاً رواية الإحصاء لسفيان بن عيينة. ومحمد الباقر ولم أبحث ثبوتهما, فإن ثبتا رأينا أن من السلف من اشتق ولم ينكر عليهم من تبعهم. 
هذا ما أعنيه. ولا أدعي أنه صواب ولكنها أشياء ينبغي أن تُتَأمل. والله أعلم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا بأس..



> ومرادي بفعل السلف. أنه اشتهر كثيراً من الأسماء المشتقة في عصرهم ولم ينقل لنا كبير نكير لهم على هذا. 
> بل أشهر ما في الأمر حديث الوليد بن مسلم. فباعتبار أن هذه الأسماء مدرجة. فهذا في ذاته يدل على أن من السلف - وهو الوليد بن مسلم - من اشتق من الصفات أسماء. وهناك أيضاً رواية الإحصاء لسفيان بن عيينة. ومحمد الباقر ولم أبحث ثبوتهما, فإن ثبتا رأينا أن من السلف من اشتق ولم ينكر عليهم من تبعهم. 
> هذا ما أعنيه. ولا أدعي أنه صواب ولكنها أشياء ينبغي أن تُتَأمل. والله أعلم.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل هذا الدليل الوحيد أوهناك أدلَّة أخرى على كونها ليست توقيفية الاشتقاق؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لو ذكرت لنا الأدلة كلها حتى تتم مناقشتها. ويستفاد من النقاش.

----------


## أسـامة

جزاكم الله خيرًا...
وهو كما قال الشيخ عدنان البخاري... بأن أسماء الله عز وجل - توقيفية على النص في الإثبات... 
شأنها شأن أي شيء عقدي آخر... لا يثبت إلا بنص دال عليه.
فلا يجوز لأحد أن يسمى الله - عز وجل - بما لم يسمي به نفسه.
وأما عن وقوع بعض الناس في الاشتقاق، ويسمى الله بما شاء له أن يسميه من أفعاله عز وجل... فهذا لا يجوز لأحد.
يقول الله - عز وجل - (وللهِ الأسماء الحسنى) فالله أعلم بها.

يا أخي... خذ مثال توضيحي... 
أنت تكتب مشاركة... وتعدل فيها... وتحذف...
هل تحب أن أقول لك... يا كاتب... يا حاذف... يا معدل؟
إن فعلت هذا معك أنت، وأنت العبد الضعيف الفقير المربوب... لقلت هذا سفيه ومسيء للأدب.
ما بالك بشيء حرمه الله - عز وجل على عبيده (وَلا تَنَابَزُوا بِالألْقَابِ) وتبعها بقوله تعالى (بِئْسَ الاسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الإيمَانِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَتُبْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ)
سبحانك ربي... هذا في شأن العبيد.
وفقنا الله وإياكم لمرضاته.

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

> لا بأس..
> 
>  هل هذا الدليل الوحيد أوهناك أدلَّة أخرى على كونها ليست توقيفية الاشتقاق؟
>  لو ذكرت لنا الأدلة كلها حتى تتم مناقشتها. ويستفاد من النقاش.


شيخنا الحبيب, 
ما ذكرتُه ليس دليلاً ولكن هذا الفعل يلزمه توجيه جيد. 
واعذرني فليس المبحث محرر عندي بأدلته, والأمر كما قلتُ سابقاً هب إيرادات يلزم من يقول بالتوقيف توجيهها. والله أعلم.




> جزاكم الله خيرًا...
> وهو كما قال الشيخ عدنان البخاري... بأن أسماء الله عز وجل - توقيفية على النص في الإثبات... 
> شأنها شأن أي شيء عقدي آخر... لا يثبت إلا بنص دال عليه.
> فلا يجوز لأحد أن يسمى الله - عز وجل - بما لم يسمي به نفسه.
> وأما عن وقوع بعض الناس في الاشتقاق، ويسمى الله بما شاء له أن يسميه من أفعاله عز وجل... فهذا لا يجوز لأحد.
> يقول الله - عز وجل - (وللهِ الأسماء الحسنى) فالله أعلم بها.
> 
> يا أخي... خذ مثال توضيحي... 
> أنت تكتب مشاركة... وتعدل فيها... وتحذف...
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً أخي أسامة. 
حنانيك علي يا أخي (ابتسامة)
نحن نتكلم عن الأسماء المشتقة من الصفات العلى الثابتة لله تعالى. ولا يخفى عليك أن من شروط إثبات الصفة لله عز وجل أن تكون كمالاً من كل وجه. وما كان كذلك فلا يلزم منه ما أوردته. والله أعلم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك.. قصدي: ما أدلَّة الشيخ البرهامي ومن يقول بقوله هذا، هل هو ما أوردَّته ويلزم توجيهه أو هناك أمورٌ أخرى؟

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

شيخنا الحبيب, 
لم أقرأ كلام الشيخ البرهامي ولعلي فعلتُ ولا أذكر. 
فأنا لست من تلاميذه, لا المباشرين ولا غير المباشرين. 
وأختلف معه في مسائل أرى أن الشيخ قد خالف الجادة فيها. ولسنا بصدد الكلام عنها. 
ولم أذكر هذا إلا لسبب. وهو ألا يظن قارئ أني تبعاً للشيخ في رأيه فيحاسبني بما لم أقله.
وجزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وجزاك خيرا وبارك فيك..
أحببت فقط معرفة قول الشيخ، وأنا مثلك فلستُ أعرفه غير سماعٍ ضعيفٍ عنه.. ولا يهمني الآن إن كانت له أخطاءٌ أخرى في أبواب أخرى أو لا، وهل يخالف فيها أو لا.. 
وكان مقصودي موضوعيًّا بحتًا، وهو معرفة قوله بدقة وإنصاف، إذ لو كان قائلاً بهذا فما هي ضوابط هذا الاشتقاق؟ ... الخ.
إذ من الإنصاف عرض القول بتمامه مع حججه ثم نقضه.
وأيضًا.. فقد يكون لقوله سلفًا نجهله حتى لا يشنَّع عليه بما قد يفيد من مسائل الخلاف الفرعيَّة بين السَّلف.

وبارك الله فيك على تنبيهك على قضيَّة حسن نيَّتك في تعقيباتك، إذ بعض من يخالف بعض الشيوخ قد يحمله على ذلك سوء طويَّة أووحشة بينهما، فيظن أنَّ غيره مثله.. والله المستعان.

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

قمت بعمل بحث عبر الشبكة للوصول لكلام الشيخ البرهامي في المسألة, وهذا نصه:

 وَقَوْلهمْ : إِنَّهُ اِسْم مِنْ أَسْمَاء اللَّه تَعَالَى لَيْسَ بِصَحِيحٍ ؛ وَلَمْ يَصِحّ فِيهِ شَيْء ؛وَإِنْ كَانَ قَدْ جَاءَ فِيهِ أَثَرٌ ضَعِيفٌ ، وَأَسْمَاء اللَّه تَعَالَى تَوْقِيفِيَّةٌ لَا تُطْلَقُ إِلَّا بِدَلِيلٍ صَحِيحٍ وهذاكلام حسن ذلك أن الأحاديث الضعيفة لا يثبت بها أمر من أمور الاعتقاد ولا العمل وبالتالي فكون أن رمضان اسم من أسماء الله لا يثبت ولم يرد في كتاب ولا سنة فلا يجوز أن يُقال أنه من أسماء الله تعالى، وَلَوْ ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ اِسْم لَمْ يَلْزَم مِنْهُ كَرَاهَة كما في كثير من الأسماء التي هي من أسماء الله الحسنى ولا يُكره أن يتسمى بها العباد ككريم ورءوف وحليم على سبيل المثال فهذه الأسماء لا كراهة فيها لأنه لم يرد نهي عن ذلك والله قد تسمى بهذه الأسماء ومعنى أسماء الله توقيفية ليست هي التي فهمها بعض المعاصرين من أن ذلك لا يصلح فيه الاشتقاق  التوقيف الذي عليه عامة السلف معناه أن يرد الاسم أو الفعل الذي يشتق منه الاسم الدال على الكمال فليس هذا مخالفاً للتوقيف وإنما كما ترون في هذا أن من أسماء الله رمضان فهذا أين ورد ما ورد اسماً ولا صفةً ولا فعلاًفليس هذا الاشتقاق هو التوقيف المقصود عند السلف والذي أكثر فيه الكلام المتأخرون أما عامة من يتكلمون من السلف في هذا الباب فتجدهم على اختلافهم في عدّ الأسماء تجدهم يشتقّون من الأفعال التي وردت في الكتاب والسنة وإنما العبرة في ذلك بثبوت الكمال حتى لو لم يرد الاسم بصيغة الاسم بل لوورد بصيغة الاسم ولم يدل إطلاقه على الكمال لم يكن من أسماء الله الحسنىفلا يقال مثلاً أن من أسماء الله الزارع وقد ورد بصيغة الاسم فليس البابباب الاشتقاق ورابع ثلاثة وسادس خمسة ورد بصيغة الاسم وليس هذا في بابالاشتقاق ولكن لأنه يوهم نقصاً رابع ثلاثة هذا يوهم نقصاً ولكن يجب أنيُقال رابع كل ثلاثة في نجواهم وسادس كل خمسة في نجواهم فإذا قيدت وذكرتفي السياق ولو كان بصيغة الاسم صح ذلك فالعبرة إذاً ليست في الاشتقاق فلايصح إطلاق الأفعال ولا الأسماء التي إذا أطلقت أوهمت نقصاً أو لم تفدكمالاً كما ذكرنا في اسم الزارع والله أعلى وأعلم فقد ورد أن نحن الزارعونبصيغة الاسم ومع ذلك لا يجوز باتفاق العلماء أن يقال مثلاً عبد الزارعينباتفاق أهل العلم ليست العبرة كما ذكرنا بورود الصيغة فعل أم اسم إنما العبرة بثبوت الكمال والله أعلم أما ما لم يرد كالمهندس مثلاً ونحو ذلككرمضان مثلاً ونحو هذا أو أن يقول مثلاً أسماء بالسريانية يقولون حروف كمايفعلها الكهان والسحرة إذا قلت لهم ما هذه الحروف كهموش يقولون لك هذهأسماء الله بالسريانية هذا الكلام كلام باطل جداًَ بلا شك ولا يجوز أن يسمى الله عز وجل بهذا بدعوى أن هذه أسماء بالسريانية أو العبرانية أو غيرذلك...

وسئل أيضاً: 

 *- هل يصح اسم "عبد المتجلي" ؟

الجواب :
"المتجلي" لم يرد في الأسماء الحسنى في الكتاب والسنة -فيما أعلم- وإطلاقه لا يدلعلى الكمال من كل وجه؛ ففيه نظر -والله أعلم- لأن شرط صحة الاشتقاق أن يدل الاسم المطلق على الكمال من كل وجه.

 
*

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيكم أيها الأفاضل...
أثناء مراجعتي لموقع الشيخ البرهامي... وجدت ما يلي "لعله يفيد في هذا الطرح":
السؤال:
هل يصح اسم المتجلي؟

الجواب:
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
فالمتجلي لم يرد في الأسماء الحسنى في الكتاب والسنة فيما أعلم، وإطلاقه لا يدل على الكمال من كل وجه. ففيه نظر والله أعلم؛ لأن شرط صحة الاشتقاق أن يدل الاسم المطلق على الكمال من كل وجه.

السؤال:
قرأت كتاب الدكتور محمود عبد الرازق الرضواني "الأسماء الحسنى الثابتة بالكتاب والسنة", وقال بإنكار اشتقاق الأسماء من الصفات والأفعال والأخبار, وعلى هذا ضعف أسماء كثيرة من الأسماء المتداولة، والتي ذكرها ابن تيمية وابن القيم وحافظ الحكمي وغيرهم.
فأود معرفة الرأي الفصل في اشتقاق الاسم من الصفة أو الفعل. وما دامت الأسماء والصفات توقيفية، فلماذا نشتق الصفة من الاسم وليس العكس؟
وما الفرق بين الاسم المطلق و المقيد؟ وما رأى فضيلتكم في بحث الأسماء الحسنى للشيخ محمود؟

الجواب:
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
الراجح صحة الاشتقاق من الأفعال والصفات الواردة إذا كانت الأسماء تدل على الكمال المطلق لله -عز وجل-، ولا توهم نقصاً وهذا قول عامة السلف. وهذا لا ينافى التوقيف، راجع البحث في هذا في كتاب "المنة شرح عقيدة أهل السنة"
والاسم المطلق الذي ورد مطلقا، وهو يدل على الكمال حيثما ذكر. والمقيد ورد مقيداً كنحو (خير الماكرين)، ولم يرد مطلقا بل لو أطلق أوهم نقصاً كما لو قلنا ماكر أو مكار، فلا يجوز هذا في حق الله -تعالى-.
وبحث الشيخ محمود -حفظه الله- فيه نظر لتخطئته عامة السلف وأهل العلم، وهناك قواعد لم يسبق إليها، ولا دليل عليها هي التي دفعته لتخطئة غيره.

السؤال:
ما حكم التسمية بعبد المعين من الناحية الشرعية؟

الجواب:
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،
فالذي ورد في القرآن في أسماء الله -تعالى- اسم "المستعان"، وإن كان مقتضى تصرف السلف أو أكثرهم في أمر الاشتقاق صحة اشتقاق اسم المعين لما في الحديث: (ثَلاثَةٌ حَقٌّ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَوْنُهُمْ الْمُجَاهِدُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالْمُكَاتَبُ الَّذِي يُرِيدُ الأَدَاءَ وَالنَّاكِحُ الَّذِي يُرِيدُ الْعَفَافَ) رواه الترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه، وحسنه الألباني.

يتبع....

----------


## أسـامة

المنة شرح اعتقاد أهل السنة - عقيدة السلف في الصفات .. شرح المنة (8) : الرابـــط
الأسماء الحسنى

جاء في الحديث المرفوع أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: (إِنَّ لله تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ اسْمًا مِائَةً إِلا وَاحِدًا مَنْ أَحْصَاهَا دَخَلَ الجَنَّةَ)، هذا الحديث متفق على صحته.

فهل معنى ذلك أن أسماء الله -عز وجل- تسعة وتسعون فقط ؟ الجواب : لا ، ليس ذلك معنى الحديث ، بل معناه أن هذه الأسماء التسعة والتسعين من يحصيها ويقوم بحق كل اسم منها ، ويتعبد لله بمقتضى كل اسم منها ، ويدعو الله به ، مع حفظ هذه الأسماء يدخل الجنة ، وليس معنى ذلك أنها ـ فقط ـ تسعة وتسعون ، بل هناك أسماء حسنى لله -عز وجل- نحن لا نعلمها ، كما في الحديث الصحيح أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- علم الذي أصابته الديون أن يقول : (اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ ، نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِكَ ، مَاضٍ فِيَّ حُكْمُكَ ، عَدْلٌ فِيَّ قَضَاؤُكَ ، أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ ، أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهَ فِي كِتَابِكَ ، أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ ، أَوِ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ ، أَنْ تَجْعَلَ القُرْآنَ العَظِيمَ رَبِيعَ قَلْبِي وَنُورَ صَدْرِي وَجَلَاءَ حُزْنِي وَذَهَابَ هَمِّي)([3]).

هذا دليل على أن هناك أسماء استأثر الله -سبحانه وتعالى- بعلمها ، وهناك أسماء علَّمَها الله بعض خلقه ، ولذلك نقول : إن هذا الحديث يقرر أن هذه الأسماء التسعة والتسعين مَنْ أحصاها دخل الجنة .

الأسماء التسعة والتسعون:

هذه الأسماء موجودة في الكتاب والسنة، ولكنها غير محددة بعددها في الكتاب والسنة حتى يجتهد الناس في الدعاء بكل الأسماء الحسنى الموجودة في الكتاب والسنة لكي يكون بذلك قد دعا الله بالتسعة والتسعين اسماً ، وشبيه ذلك قول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-عن يوم الجمعة : (فِيهِ سَاعَةٌ لا يُوَافِقُهَا عَبْدٌ مُسْلِمٌ وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي يَسْأَلُ الله شَيْئًا إِلا أَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ) ([4])، حتى وإن قلنا هي آخر ساعة بعد العصر ، فنحن لا نعرفها تحديداً ، فالذي يمكث من العصر إلى المغرب يوم الجمعة يذكر الله ، سوف يدرك هذه الساعة ، وكذلك ليلة القدر في العشر الأواخر ، لكن أية ليلة هي تحديداً ؟! فنحن نطلبها في العشر الأواخر بأن نقوم العشر الأواخر كلها حتى ندرك ليلة القدر .

فكذلك لكي ندرك التسعة والتسعين اسماً، وندعو الله بها، ونتعبد لله بها ، فالسبيل لذلك أن نتعبد بكل ما ورد في الكتاب والسنة.

واجتهاد بعض العلماء القدامى والمعاصرين في تحديد تسعة وتسعين اسماً لله تعالى، بما فيها الأخذ برواية الترمذي([5])، فجَمْعُ هذه الأسماء محاولة من أهل العلم لحصر الأسماء التسعة والتسعين ، والصحيح أنه مجرد اجتهاد ، ونحن نحاول أن نجتهد في كل الأسماء التي وردت ، وندعو الله -عز وجل- بها ، فإذا فعلنا ذلك فبإذن الله تبارك وتعالى نكون دعونا الله بالتسعة والتسعين اسماً ، وأحصينا التسعة والتسعين اسماً ضمن هذه الأسماء الحسنى الموجودة في الكتاب والسنة.

 اشتقاق الأسماء
 
هل يصح اشتقاق أسماء لله -تعالى- مما ورد فيه أفعال في القرآن العظيم ؟

نقول : قال الله -تعالى-: (وَلِلَّهِ الأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى)(لأعر  اف:180) فالأسماء لابد أن تكون حسنى ـ سواء أكان ذلك في اشتقاق أم كان ذلك في إطلاق الأسماء التي وردت بصيغة الاسم ـ ، فمثلاً قوله -تعالى-: (أَأَنْتُمْ تَزْرَعُونَهُ أَمْ نَحْنُ الزَّارِعُونَ) (الواقعة:64)، قد ورد هذا الاسم بصيغة الاسم « الزارعون » ، فهل نقول إن من أسماء الله الحسنى « الزارع » ؟! نقول : لابد أن تكون الأسماء حسنى ، فهذا الاسم عندما ورد في هذا السياق دل على الكمال ، لكن لا يجوز أن تجرده عن السياق ، بمعنى أنه لا يجوز أن تطلقه بعيداً عن السياق ، وكذلك لا يجوز أن يُقال : إن الله رابع ثلاثة ، ولا سادس خمسة ، لأن ذلك يوهم نقصاً ، وكذلك لا نقول : إن الله ماكر ، أو خادع ، أو مستهزئ ، استناداً إلى قوله -تعالى-: (وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ)(آل عمران:54)، وقوله: (اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ)(البقرة: من الآية15)، وقوله: (يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ)(الن  ساء: 142).

لأن كلمات: « ماكر ، وخادع ، ومستهزئ » تستعمل في اللغة على معنى النقص والذم ، وأسماء الله حسنى، فلابد أن تُسْتَعْمَل أو تشتق اشتقاقاَ يدل على الكمال المطلق لله -تعالى-، فنقول : الله خير الماكرين ، الله مستهزئ بالمنافقين ، إن المنافقين يخادعون الله وهو خادِعُهم ، فكلمة « خادِعُهم » اسم ، ولكن لا نقول : هو خادع ، بل نقولها في سياقها.

أما الأسماء المطلقة ـ في السياق أو خارجه ـ فهي التي تدل بذاتها على الكمال المطلق، مثل : « العلي ، العظيم ، الحليم ، العليم ، السميع ، البصير » سواء أكانت مشتقة أم وردت بصيغة الاسم فلا يشتق مطلقاً إلا ما دل على الكمال ، والله أعلى وأعلم

وبعض العلماء يرفض الاشتقاق أصلاً ، بل لابد عندهم أن يكون الاسم ورد بلفظ الاسم ، لكن الصحيح الذي عليه عامة السلف أنهم يصححون الاشتقاق بشرط أن يكون المعنى صحيحاً ، دالاً على الكمال (1) ولا يوهم نقصاً بوجه من الوجوه ، مثل : اسم « الستَّار » مثلاً ، فالذي ورد في الحديث « الستير » ، كما قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (إِنَّ الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَيِيٌّ سِتِّيرٌ ، يُحِبُّ الحَيَاءَ وَالسَّــتْرَ ، فَإِذَا اغْتَسَلَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَسْتَتِرْ) (۲)، وكذلك يجوز أن نقول: إن الله ستَّار ، لأن هذا الاسم قريب جداً في المعنى من اسم الستير، ويدل على معنى كمال مثلما يدل اسم الستير تماماً ، فلا مانع من أن نقول : إن الله هو الستَّار ، أما كلمة « ساتر » : فقد تستعمل بمعنى الحائط ، وبمعنى الستارة ، فلا يجوز أن نقول: « يا ساتر يا رب »، بل نقول: « يا سَتَّار يا رب »، والأفضل أن نقول: « يا ستِّير يا رب».

----------


## أسـامة

بحث ذو صلة... من نفس الموقع.... الرابــــط

الحاسوب لا يرفعُ خلافاً، ولا يقعـِّدُ قاعدةً، ولا يقدِّرُ عاقبةً

كتبه/ عبد المنعم الشحات

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد،

فمن الأحاديث التي أولاها العلماء عناية كبيرة قديمًا وحديثًا حديث أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- مرفوعًا: (إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسمًا، مائة إلا واحدًا، من أحصاها دخل الجنة) متفق عليه.

والمتأمل في هذا الحديث سوف يكتشف بادي الرأي أن هذا الحديث يتكلم عن فضل التعبُّد بتسعة وتسعين اسمًا من أسماء الله الحسنى، وأنها لم تأت مجموعة في مكان واحد، لا في هذا الحديث ولا في غيره، ومن هنا فقد أدرك العلماء الحكمة من ذلك، وهي كالحكمة في عدم تعيين ليلة القدر ليجتهد الناس في عشر ليالٍ بدلاً من واحدة، وكذلك الأمر هنا: علم العلماء أن هذا الباب باب اجتهاد للعلماء يعملون فيه جهدهم.

وطبعا ليس المقصود بالاجتهاد أن يخترعوا لله أسماء وصفات، ولكن المقصود تتبع ما ذكر لله من أسماء في القرآن والسنة.

ومن هنا بحث العلماء مسألة الاشتقاق، وهي: هل يجب الالتزام بما ورد بصيغة الاسم، فيكون اسمًا لله وما ورد بصيغة الفعل فيكون صفة لا اسمًا؟ فمنهم من ذهب إلى عدم الاشتقاق، ومنهم من ذهب إلى جوازه.

فأما القائلون بعدم جواز الاشتقاق فمعظمهم لمَّا أراد أن يجمع الأسماء الحسنى لم يبلغ بها التسعة والتسعين، وهو ما أخذه عليهم القائلون بالاشتقاق؛ حيث علق الشرع فضلاً خاصًّا على التعبد لله بتسعة وتسعين اسمًا، مما يعني أن جمع هذا العدد من أسماء الله ممكن.

وأما الذين قالوا بجواز الاشتقاق فمنهم من ذهل عن أن الاشتقاق بمعنى تغيير صيغة الفعل إلى اسم الفاعل أو صيغة المبالغة مع إسناد ذلك إلى الفاعل وإن كانت صحيحة لغة، إلا أن هذا لا يتيح إغفال القيود الأخرى في الكلام، فوقع في خطأ بالغ، ومن أمثلة ذلك قوله -تعالى-: (اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ)(البقرة:15)  ، فلا يجوز لنا أن نقول: إن الله "يستهزئ" ونسكت، بل لا بد من تقييد ذلك بأنه يستهزئ بالمستهزئين، ولا يجوز بطبيعة الحال أن نقول: "إن الله مستهزئ" ونسكت، ولكن إن قيدناه بالمستهزئين فالراجح صحة ذلك.

وقد ورد ذلك المعنى بصيغة الفاعل في قوله -سبحانه وتعالى-: (إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ)(الن  ساء:142)، فالكلام ليس في الصيغة الصرفية بقدر ما هو في المعنى.

ولذلك اشتد نكير كثير من العلماء على من أورد "المستهزئ، والماكر، والزارع"، في أسماء الله، وإن بقي الاختلاف بينهم في الاشتقاق من الصفات الأخرى، بل معظم من تكلم في جمع الأسماء الحسنى استعمل الاشتقاق بصورة أو بأخرى ابتداءً من "الوليد بن مسلم" -رحمه الله- صاحب أشهر محاولة وأكثرها قبولاً لدى المؤلفين من بعده، ساعد في ذلك أنها رُويت مدرجة مع أصل الحديث، مما أغرى العلماء بشرحها، مع أن معظمهم قد نص على إدراجها، إلا أنهم وافقوه على اجتهاده في الأعم الأغلب منها.

وأما الذين ذهبوا إلى عدم جواز الاشتقاق فإنهم احتاجوا أيضًا إلى قيد مراعاة السياق الذي قال به المجوزون للاشتقاق؛ لورود الماكر والزارع في نصوص الشرع بصيغة اسم الفاعل.

هذا وقد تعاقب على محاولة جمع الأسماء الحسنى علماء اتفقوا على جملة من الأسماء، وهي التي وردت بصيغة الاسم متضمنة الكمال المطلق من كل وجه، ومنهم من اقتصر عليها وإن لم يجمع تسعة وتسعين اسمًا، ومنهم من ألحق بها أولى الأسماء بها مما ورد في الشرع، بل وإن لم يكن اسما في اصطلاح النحويين مثل "ذي الجلال والإكرام"، وهو من المعاني الثابتة جزمًا والتي أثنى الله على نفسه بها، والخلاف في تسميتها اسمًا ومن ثَمَّ إدخالها في عدد الأسماء المشار إليها في الحديث أمر وسع الأمة فيه الخلاف.

وكان يسع الدكتور "محمود عبد الرازق" أن يكون واحدًا من هؤلاء، وربما كان في بحثه إضافة ثرية في جمع الأسماء وشرحها وبيان صور التعبد بها، لاسيما وأنه لم يغب عنه -كما ذكر في مقدمة كتابه- جهود العلماء السابقين والمعاصرين واتفاقهم الضمني، بل الصريح على أن الأمر فيه مساحة من الاجتهاد.

إلا أن الدكتور أبى إلا أن يرفع الخلاف في المسألة، وهذا هو بيت الداء، ولا أظنه يخفى عليه أن المسائل الخلافية بين علماء الأمة المعتبرين لا يرفع الخلاف فيها إلا إجماع لاحق، لا بحث رجل مهما بلغت قوة هذا البحث وجزالته، ولا أدري هل رام الدكتور بحثًا يبلغ من القوة مبلغًا يقنع علماء الأمة قاطبة بأن هذه هي الأسماء المقصودة من الحديث؟!! هذا إذا قلنا بإمكان ضبط الإجماع في زماننا أصلاً، ثم إنه طالما لم يحصل الإجماع فستبقى المسألة خلافية.

لقد علق الدكتور الخلاف بين العلماء على عدم وجود ضوابط، وكان ينبغي عليه أن ينتبه إلى أن عدم إفصاح المجتهد عن قواعده لا يعني عدمها، ولكن على أية حال ففي إطار مشروعه الشخصي كان وضع الضوابط أولاً خطوة مطلوبة، ثم إنه وضع ضوابط كان منها رفضه للاشتقاق، وهذا مذهب يقول به بعض أهل العلم ولا حرج عليه إن ترجح ذلك لديه، ولكنه تجاوز ذلك إلى الادعاء بأنه إجماع السلف، مع أن الدكتور قد ذكر من صنفوا قبله في الأسماء، وهو أدرى بما في كتبهم من إثبات أسماء بالاشتقاق، ناهيك عما تعج به كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم -رحمهما الله- في تضاعيف كلامهم مما يفوق ذلك بكثير.

ومن جملة الضوابط التي وضعها أن يكون الاسم قد أريد به العلمية، ولا خلاف في أن الأسماء التي تحقق هذا الشرط هي من المتفق عليه، ولكن من اقتصر عليها قبل الدكتور محمود عبد الرازق لم يعد تسعة وتسعين اسمًا، إلا أن الدكتور أصر على أن يستكمل التسعة والتسعين فتسامح في تطبيق هذا الشرط على بعض الأسماء، منها الحديث المشهور عندما سألوا النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن يسعر لهم، فقال: (إن الله هو المسعر القابض الباسط الرازق) رواه أبو داود والترمذي، وصححه الألباني.

ومع أن السياق واضح جدًّا في عدم إرادة العلمية، بل المراد ذكر الأوصاف، فإن الدكتور قد اعتبر هذا الحديث مرادًا به العلمية، ومرر به هذه الأسماء جملة واحدة، بل لم يشترط ما اشترطه معظم العلماء قبله بلزوم الاقتران بين القابض والباسط -لأن القابض بمفرده يوهم النقص-؛ لأن هذا سوف يعكر عليه صفو قواعده.

وقد ذكر الدكتور أنه امتحن من استطاع الوصول إليه من المعاصرين ممن صنفوا في أسماء الله في اسم "المسعر"، ولماذا لم يدرجوه في كتاباتهم، فأفاد أنه لم يلقَ إجابة شافية، وذكر أنه كلم بعضهم في الهاتف فلعلهم أعرضوا عن المناقشات الهاتفية، وإلا فالتعليل واضح من أن هذا الوصف الوارد بصيغة اسم الفاعل لم ترد به العلمية، كما أنه ليس مدحًا بإطلاق، فمثله مثل الزارع لا يطلق إلا مقترنًا بمتعلقه، ومثل ذلك فقل على انتزاعه اسم "الطيب" من حديث: (إن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيبًا) رواه مسلم.

وكل هذا كان يمكن احتماله لولا أن الدكتور قد اغتر بنتائج بحثه، فظن أن هناك ضوابط صارمة أخرجت تسعة وتسعين اسمًا بالتمام والكمال، مما يعني أنه بصدد فرصة ذهبية لإغلاق باب الخلاف في المسألة.

وكدَّر على صفو تلك الفكرة أن الدكتور بحكم سلفيته يعلم أن السلفيين لا يمكن أن يَنسبوا إلى السلف أنه قد فاتهم شيء قطعي كان ينبغي أن يجمعوا عليه، ولكنه تفرق بينهم حتى لا يوجد منهم واحد عبر التاريخ قد قال بالحق كله مجموعًا في هذا الباب بناءً على ما يراه الدكتور، وهنا تفتق ذهن الدكتور عن عذر يعتذر به عن السلف أنهم فاتهم عقيدة قطعية بهذا القدر من الوضوح الذي يدعيه الدكتور، وهو أنه لم يصل إلى ما وصل إليه إلا بمساعدة الحاسوب، وأن السلف لو كان معهم الحاسوب لوصلوا إلى ما وصل إليه الدكتور.

وهذه سقطة لا يجبرها إلا الرجوع التام عنها؛ فإن الدكتور من أدرى الناس بأن علماء السلف لم يقبلوا من الأشاعرة ما هو أفضل من هذا حينما زعموا أن السلف شغلهم الجهاد عن تدبر آيات الصفات، بل لم يقبلوا منهم الزعم بأن منهج السلف "أسلم"، وأن السلف لسلامة قلوبهم اختاروا الأسلم، واضطر من بعدهم إلى الخوض في التأويل والمعاني؛ لأن أي تجهيل للسلف في أمر من أمور الدين لا يمكن أن يقبل تحت أي ظرف من الظروف!! فضلاً أن كلام الدكتور ينقل التهمة من السلف إلى الشرع ذاته، فيكون الشرع قد أمر الأمة باعتقاد عقيدة تبقى مغيبة عنهم خمسة عشر قرنًا من الزمان.

ثم إن الدكتور قد نسي أن الخطوة الأولى عنده لم تكن الجمع، وإنما كانت وضع الضوابط والتي يراها قطعية ملزمة، وهذه الخطوة ليس للحاسوب أي دور فيها، فأي عذر للأمة في تركها الاتفاق على تلك القواعد التي يراها الدكتور قطعية؟

إنَّ الحاسوب إن أفاد فلن يفيد إلا في الجمع، ولكن بالتأمل في الأدلة التي استفاد منها الدكتور الأسماء، تجد أنه ليس شيئًا منها مما يفوت الحفاظ جمعه بلا حاسوب، لاسيما المتأخرين منهم.

ثم إن كان الدكتور يرى أن عذر الأمة في الجهل بهذه العقيدة القطعية هو عدم وجود الحاسوب فنحن نسأل بدورنا متى ارتفع هذا العذر: أهو من تاريخ معرفة البشرية بالحاسوب في منتصف القرن الماضي، أم منذ شيوع النوع الشخصي منه في الربع الأخير منه، أم من تاريخ اقتناء الدكتور للحاسوب؟؟!

ثم إن الدكتور ليس من المعنيين -فيما نعلم- بعلوم الحاسوب والتي بلغت من تشعبها الآن مبلغًا جعلها تفوق علوم الطب في عدد فروعها، بحيث يكون غاية آمال من تخصص في جانب منها أن يلم إلمامًا عامًّا بالجوانب الأخرى.

ومن خلال ما حكاه الدكتور في مقدمة كتابه عن دور الحاسوب في هذا البحث -واستخدامه ثلاثة حاسبات!!!- ومساعدة زوجته له ندرك أن الدكتور لم يستعن مثلاً بخبراء في مجال البرامج الخبيرة أو الذكاء الصناعي، ولا حتى برمجة الكائنات ليصمم برنامج بحث صرفي يعطيه الصور المختلفة للتصريف أو نحو ذلك، فهذا مما يجعل دور الحاسوب في بحث الدكتور كدوره في بحوث طلاب المدارس والجامعات.

ثم هب أن الدكتور باستخدام برامج البحث البدائية الموجودة في نظام تشغيل "الويندوز" أو حتى "اليونكس"، استطاع أن يحصر كل النصوص التي فيها ذكر الله، ونخلها جميعها، فيبقى أن الحاسب لم يقعد له قواعد، كما أنه لم يطبقها له، وحديث: (إن الله هو المسعر) من الشهرة بمكان، وكثير ممن نظر فيه قبل الدكتور لم يجدوا ضوابطهم منطبقة عليه، مع أن ضوابطهم كانت أيسر من ضوابط الدكتور.

ظهر الكتاب وكالعادة طارت الأسئلة، وأجبنا إجابات مختصرة فيها تخطئة الدكتور محمود عبد الرازق في تخطئته للأمة، فاتخذ منا هدفًاً لفترة طال أمدها، ونحن معرضون عن إعطاء الأمر أكبر من حجمه حتى لا يتسع الخرق على الراقع -كما يقولون-.

إلا أن الدكتور قرر هو ومجموعة ممن وافقه أن يحاربوا الدنيا بأسرها، وأن يقاضوا الأزهر والأوقاف، بل والمغنين الذين يغنون الأسماء الحسنى القديمة.

وكما كان الحاسب بريئًا من وضع القواعد، بريئًا من تطبيقها، بريئًا من تخطئة الأمة، فقد كان أكثر براءة من عدم حساب العواقب التي لا ندري كيف حسبها أصحاب ذلك الموقف!!

لو كانت المعارك القضائية يمكن أن تغير مناهج الأزهر فلماذا يترك هؤلاء الأزهر وهو يدرس عقيدة الأشاعرة في جميع مراحله العلمية على الرغم أن من علمائه من طالب بتدريس منهج السلف، منهم الشيخ "هراس" -رحمه الله- عميد كلية أصول الدين الأسبق؟!

ولو كانت المعارك القضائية يمكن أن تغير الأسماء المنقوشة على جدران مساجد الأوقاف فلماذا لا يطالبون بإزالة جميع هذه النقوش، ومن باب أولى إزالة القبور من المساجد مع وجود فتاوى لشيوخ كثيرين شغلوا كرسي الإفتاء في مصر سابقًا بضرورة إخراج القبور من المساجد؟!

وإذا كانت المعارك القضائية يمكن أن تسحب معها أغنية فلماذا السكوت عن الأغاني هابطِها وشعبيِّها وشبابيِّها؟!

ثم أين حساب العواقب في مردود ذلك على العوام الذين لن يتمكنوا إلا من سماع الخبر دون أن يعرفوا الخلاف في الأسماء الحسنى، وهل يجوز فيها الاشتقاق أم لا، والفرق بين المراد به العلمية والذي لم يراد به العلمية؟!

وما مدى وقع خبر أن الحاسوب قد اكتشف خطأ الأسماء التي كانت الأمة ترددها عبر خمسة عشر قرنًا من الزمان على المتابعين من غير المسلمين؟!

إن الحاسوب بريء من كل هذه التبعات، وإذا كان الدارس لعلوم الحاسب يكون أول ما يتعلمه أن الحاسب لا يستطيع أن يحل مسألة لا نعرف نحن حلها، وإنما غاية ما هنالك أن يكون أداة توفر الوقت والجهد في تنفيذ حل محدد لمشكلة محددة، وهذا لا يكون إلا إذا عرفنا نحن الحل، ثم استطعنا وضعه في إطار منطقي صارم، ثم تأتي مرحلة برمجة الحاسب وفق هذا الحل.

ونحن بدورنا نقول: "الحاسوب لا يرفعُ خلافاً، ولا يقعـِّدُ قاعدةً، ولا يقدِّرُ عاقبةً".

نسأل الله أن يهدينا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

إضافات قيِّمة تحتاج إلى تأمُّلٍ وتحليل ومناقشة.
وهذا الموضوع مهم جدا

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

> إضافات قيِّمة تحتاج إلى تأمُّلٍ وتحليل ومناقشة.
> وهذا الموضوع مهم جدا



بارك الله فيك شيخنا الحبيب, 
وما قلتَه هو عين ما أردتُ قوله في أول مشاركة لي. 
أن الموضوع يحتاج مزيد بحث وتأمل في فعل السلف وليس مجرد قاعدة نسردها سرد المسَلَّمات. 

وجزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## أسـامة

أقول:
الاشتقاق هاهنا... مسألة استحسان عقلي... لا شيء فيه يرجع للسلف... كما قد ادعى أصحاب هذا القول.
وإن رُجع لأحد منهم... فالإثبات بالقرآن والسنة و(إجماع) السلف.
وهذا الاستحسان العقلي كانت نتيجته:
ما يراه كاملاً "في نظره" يثبته... وما لا يراه كاملاً "في نظره" ينفيه.
وهذا من باب إخراج الأسماء الحسنى عن باقي مسائل العقيدة...  وهذا قول بعيد تمامًا عن السلف.
قال أحمد: ائتوني بآية من كتاب الله، أو حديث من حديث رسول الله أقل لكم به
هكذا كان يقول السلف رحمهم الله.
فلا إثبات إلا بنص.

----------


## أم تميم

أهل السنة والجماعة مجمعون على التوقيف في أسماء الله ، ولا نزاع في هذا .. 
بل حتى الفرق الضالّة لم يخالفوا في هذه المسألة .. عدا المعتزلة .. 
وكذا شذَّ الباقلاني عن إجماع الأشاعرة .. 
إنما الخلاف في [ اشتقاق الأسماء من الأفعال والأوصاف  ] .. 
ففريقٌ حرَّمَ اشتقاق الأسماء من الأوصاف والأفعال .. وعلَّلَ ذللك بالتوقيف .. وهو الصواب - والله أعلم - 
وهذا ماعليه غالب علماءنا المتقدمين منهم والمتأخرين .. 
وفريقٌ أجازَ اشتقاق الأسماء من الأوصاف والأفعال وفق قواعد معينة .. هذا مع قولهم بالتوقيف .. 
فهم لا يرون أن اشتقاق الأسماء من الأوصاف والأفعال يتعارض مع التوقيف إذ أنهم يعتمدون على النصوص في اشتقاقها ..
 بخلاف الفريق الأول الذي يرى أن هذا الاشتقاق يتعارض مع التوقيف ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نرجو من الإخوة ألذين يشاركون في هذا الموضوع توثيق ما يذكرونه من الكلام لأهميَّته، سواء كان ذلك من المراجع المكتوبة أوروابط الإنترنت، أوإنشاء من عند أنفسهم استفادوه من غيرهم.

----------


## أسـامة

> فهم لا يرون أن اشتقاق الأسماء من الأوصاف والأفعال يتعارض مع التوقيف إذ أنهم يعتمدون على النصوص في اشتقاقها ..


الاشتقاق تصريف وليس توقيف

----------


## أم تميم

> الاشتقاق تصريف وليس توقيف


جزاكم الله خيرًا لكن .. 
لم أفهم وجه الاعتراض  ؟!




> فهم لا يرون أن اشتقاق الأسماء من الأوصاف والأفعال يتعارض مع التوقيف إذ أنهم يعتمدون على النصوص في اشتقاقها ..


لا أخالف لو قلت .. 
فهُم  لا يرون أن تصريف الأسماء من الأوصاف والأفعال يتعارض مع التوقيف إذ أنهم يعتمدون على النصوص في تصريفها  .. !! 
المعنـِي بالمصطلحين في هذا السياق واحد .. 
وإن كان التصريف أوسعُ نطاقًا بحكم أن الاشتقاق يندرج تحته .. 


والمقصود : أن الفريق الثاني لا يرى أن  [ الاشتقاق / التصريف ] يتعارض مع التوقيف في أسماء الله الحسنى ..

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس في كلام السلف والأئمة ما يدل على أن التوقيف في الأسماء = وروده في النصوص اسمًا ..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صنيع عامة السلف والأئمة مع الأسماء الحسنى يدل ضمنيًا على جواز الاشتقاق ..   
    ولقد ذكر بعضهم في مشاركة له الوليد بن مسلم وابن القيم وغيرهم .. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الظاهر أن صنيعهم لا ينافي التوقيف! 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشيخ الرضواني مسبوق إلى صنيعه مع الأسماء الحسنى والسابق (= الإمام ابن حجر)؛ وهذا الأخير اقتصر على القرءان فقط .. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المسألة فيما يظهر خلافية! للإعتبارات السابق ذكرها .. 

لي عودة إن شاء الله ..

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيكم...
التصريف يضاد التوقيف
فمتي صرفته... لم توقفه.
وأما التوقيف فهو في كل ما يختص بذات الله عز وجل من أسماءه وصفاته وأفعاله.
لا تثبت إلا بنص... وأما إجراء قواعد اللغة العربية على ذات الله عز وجل... فلا.
تسميه ما تراه كمالاً ولا تسميه ما لا تراه بكمال؟ من قال بهذا؟
هذا كله يرجع للقياس العقلي... أو قل للفساد العقلي.
فالكلام صفة من صفات الكمال... والمتكلم أحسن من الأبكم... فلما لا تقول أن من أسماءه المتكلم؟
فتقول... لا لأنها لا تتصف بالكمال المطلق...
وما الدليل؟ لا دليل... بل تعليل فقط... وإعمال العقول بلا حُجَّة.
أنكروا تأويل الأشاعرة على قواعد اللغة... ثم تلاعبوا بالأسماء على قواعد اللغة.

----------


## أم تميم

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127980

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

الأخ الفاضل أسامة , الأخ الفاضلة أم تميم. 
كل ما نقلتموه هو مفهوم لكلام عام. وليس منصوص السلف. 
فهلا نقل لنا من نقل إجماع السلف على التوقيف ما يفيد أن التوقيف هو الاسم الوارد بالنص فقط.
وكيف لا يكون للسلف كلام حول هذا الأمر مع اشتهار هذا الصنيع بينهم وعدم انكاره. 
نرجو توثيق الكلام قدر المستطاع والبعد عن الاطلاقات والتقريرات بدون نقول. فما أسهل أن أقول أن الإجماع العملي للسلف على الجواز. ولكن هذه دعوى عريضة لا أقدر عليها. 
فالمطلوب البعد عن الدعاوى ومحاولة التقيد بكلام السلف أنفسهم إذا أردتم الكلام على إجماع السلف. 
وجزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## أسـامة

الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل...
من يريد أن يثبت بلا نص... فهو مفترٍ على الله ما ليس له به علم.
من الرابط المحال عليه هذه المشاركة



> هذا قول لابن جماعة وقفت عليه أثناء نسخي لمخطوط في شرح الأربعين له يسر الله إتمامه
> 
> وكذلك اختلفوا  في أسمائه تعالى ، فمنعت طائفة من الاشتقاق في أسمائه تعالى ،  وأجازته طائفة .
> مستند الأول : أن المشتق يتقدمه أصله المشتق منه . قالوا : وأسماء الله تعالى قديمة ، 
> والقديم لا يُقـدَّم عليه شيء ، إذ لا أول فلا اشتقاق لأسمائه بقدمها .
> ومستند الثاني : أن الاشتقاق إنما هو في العبارات واللغات ، وهي حادثة ، والمعاني التي هي 
> مفهومة من المسمَّيات هي أسماؤه دون العبارات .
> والقائلون بالاشتقاق اختلفوا في ذلك على وجوه كثيرة ، والذي قالوه لا أصل له إلا القياس ، 
> وأسماء الله تعالى لا تثبت قياساً ، وكما لا تثبت بالقياس فكذلك لا تتصرف ، فهذا بالقياس ، 
> ...

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

> الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل...
> من يريد أن يثبت بلا نص... فهو مفترٍ على الله ما ليس له به علم.
> من الرابط المحال عليه هذه المشاركة


أخي الحبيب أسامة, 
أرجو الترفق في الرد ودعك من موضوع الافتراء على الله عز وجل فهذا بعينه محل النزاع. لأن من اشتق يقول أنا أثبت بنص وهو أصل الصفة. قيكون محل النزاع هل المراد بالتوقيف هو ورود الاسم بالنص أم أن المراد أن الاسم مشتق من نص. 
فمثلاً إذا أراد أن يطلق أحدهم اسم المهندس على الله تعالى. نقول له هذا بعيد عن النوقيف. بالاتفاق. أما إذا أراد الرازق مثلاً قلنا له على القول الأول لا يجوز لأنه ليس توقيفاً وعلى الثاني فلا بأس به لأن أصله ثابت لله تعالى. فهذا هو محل النزاع الذي ينبغي تحريره. 

وأما عن نقل ابن جماعة, فهو ليس من السلف. بل ليس من أهل السنة والجماعة أصلاً, ومع ذلك فلا نفتري ونقول أن قوله هو قول الأشاعرة. ولكن نترك النظر في كلام من تأخر حتى نتأتي على كلام من تقدم, ثم ننتقل إلى من هو يليه وهكذا. 
حتى إذا جمعنا الكلام في المسئلة, صارت عندنا ذخيرة جيدة لأبحاثنا. 
والهذف الوصول إلى الحق. كان مع هذا أو مع ذاك. 
وأحب أن أقول أني لا أتبنى هذا الرأي أو ذاك. فالمسئلة فيها نوع عدم تحرير واشكال عندي. 
ولكن هذا لا يمنعني أن أتكلم إذا كان كلام أي الفريقين لا ينسجم مع البحث العلمي وفيه نوع تحكم. وكما قلتُ الهدف الوصول إلى الحق. 
والله تعالى تعالى وأعلم.

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك أيها الحبيب...
وأما قولي... 
فأكرر...
أنكروا تأويل الأشاعرة على قواعد اللغة... ثم تلاعبوا بالأسماء على قواعد اللغة.

----------


## أسـامة

حديث التسعة وتسعون اسمًا... لم يحددها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم، وترك هذا للأمة ليجتهدوا في العبادة وتحصيل هذه الأسماء من القرآن والسنة.
وعلى هذا... فالعرب أعلم بلغتهم من غيرهم... ويتنزل القرآن ويحدثهم الرسول.
فلا شك أنهم اجتهدوا... ولكن هذه الاجتهادات لم تصل إلينا لأنها اجتهادات تعبدية.... لا ضير أن تصل إلينا أو لا تصل...
فما ينفع المسلمون فعندنا... القرآن والسنة... بقى الاجتهاد في التحصيل.
فحين يقول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن لله تسع وتسعون اسمًا... 
فأفرد الأسماء ... 
أنت عربي... ويكلمك بما تفهم... له تسعة وتسعون اسمًا...
فكيف أعرف الاسم؟
العرب يعرفون الاسماء بأداة التعريف... بالتنوين... ونحو هذا...
فهكذا الفطرة السليمة...
وأما أن أبحث عن الصفات والأفعال... ثم أجري عليها قواعد اللغة... ثم أُعْمِل العقل ليأتي بافرازات عقيمة وقياسات فاسدة... هذا كمال؟ هذا كمال مطلق؟
أيظن أحدهم أن هذا فعل السلف؟ أو هذا ما يفعله العرب في معرفة الاسماء؟

----------


## شذى الجنوب

*إليكم بعض النقول عن السلف في توقيفية الأسماء والصفات.**يقول ابن القيم في بدائع الفوائد (فصل فائدة جليلة في قواعد الأسماء الحسنى) :*
*((السابع:** أن ما يطلق عليه في باب الأسماء والصفات توقيفي، وما يطلق عليه في باب الإخبار لا يجب أن يكون توقيفيا، كالقديم والشيء والموجود والقائم بنفسه، فهذا فصل الخطاب في مسألة أسمائه هل هي توقيفية أو يجوز أن يطلق عليه منها بعض ما لم يرد به السمع؟))* 
*ويقول ابن منده في كتابه التوحيد:* *((وأسماء الله وصفاته توقيفية**وأهل السنة والجماعة لا يثبتون لله إلا ما أثبته لنفسه في كتابه أو صح عن رسول الله**صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم)) التوحيد لابن منده [2/135]**وقال الامام النووي‏: (‏(اسماء الله توقيفية لا تطلق إلا بدليل صحيح‏)) [صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي كتاب الصيام/ باب فضل شهر رمضان].*
*وقال بن حجر في الفتح:*
*واختلف في الأسماء الحسنى هل هي**توقيفية**بمعنى أنه لا يجوز**لأحد أن يشتق من الأفعال الثابتة لله أسماء , إلا إذا ورد نص إما في الكتاب أو**السنة , فقال الفخر : المشهور عن أصحابنا أنها**توقيفية**.* *وقالت المعتزلة والكرامية : إذا دل العقل على أن معنى اللفظ ثابت في حق الله جاز**إطلاقه على الله . وقال القاضي أبو بكر والغزالي : الأسماء**توقيفية**دون الصفات , قال : وهذا هو المختار . واحتج الغزالي بالاتفاق على أنه لا**يجوز لنا أن نسمي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باسم لم يسمه به أبوه ولا سمى به**نفسه وكذا كل كبير من الخلق.* *وقال أيضا:** ((قال أبو القاسم القشيري : الأسماء تؤخذ توقيفا من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع , فكل**اسم ورد فيها وجب إطلاقه في وصفه , وما لم يرد لا يجوز ولو صح معناه))** فتح الباري [11/220]*

----------


## أسـامة

> *إليكم بعض النقول عن السلف في توقيفية الأسماء والصفات.**يقول ابن القيم في بدائع الفوائد (فصل فائدة جليلة في قواعد الأسماء الحسنى) :*
> *((السابع:** أن ما يطلق عليه في باب الأسماء والصفات توقيفي، وما يطلق عليه في باب الإخبار لا يجب أن يكون توقيفيا، كالقديم والشيء والموجود والقائم بنفسه، فهذا فصل الخطاب في مسألة أسمائه هل هي توقيفية أو يجوز أن يطلق عليه منها بعض ما لم يرد به السمع؟))* 
> *ويقول ابن منده في كتابه التوحيد:* *((وأسماء الله وصفاته توقيفية**وأهل السنة والجماعة لا يثبتون لله إلا ما أثبته لنفسه في كتابه أو صح عن رسول الله**صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم)) التوحيد لابن منده [2/135]**وقال الامام النووي‏: (‏(اسماء الله توقيفية لا تطلق إلا بدليل صحيح‏)) [صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي كتاب الصيام/ باب فضل شهر رمضان].*
> *وقال بن حجر في الفتح:*
> *واختلف في الأسماء الحسنى هل هي**توقيفية**بمعنى أنه لا يجوز**لأحد أن يشتق من الأفعال الثابتة لله أسماء , إلا إذا ورد نص إما في الكتاب أو**السنة , فقال الفخر : المشهور عن أصحابنا أنها**توقيفية**.* *وقالت المعتزلة والكرامية : إذا دل العقل على أن معنى اللفظ ثابت في حق الله جاز**إطلاقه على الله . وقال القاضي أبو بكر والغزالي : الأسماء**توقيفية**دون الصفات , قال : وهذا هو المختار . واحتج الغزالي بالاتفاق على أنه لا**يجوز لنا أن نسمي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باسم لم يسمه به أبوه ولا سمى به**نفسه وكذا كل كبير من الخلق.* *وقال أيضا:** ((قال أبو القاسم القشيري : الأسماء تؤخذ توقيفا من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع , فكل**اسم ورد فيها وجب إطلاقه في وصفه , وما لم يرد لا يجوز ولو صح معناه))** فتح الباري [11/220]*


ونِعْم المشاركة الطيبة... أحسن الله إليك... ورفع شأنك.

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

الأخت الكريمة شذى الجنوب, 
جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المشاركة الطيبة. وحقيقة أعتبرها أول مشاركة جدية في هذا الموضوع لتركها فضول الكلام والتركيز على نقولات السلف. 

وكلام ابن القيم المذكور في رأيي يدعم من قول من يرى بجواز الاشتقاق, لأنه رحمه الله نصب خلافاً بين من يقول بتوقيف الأسماء وبين من يقول بجواز اطلاق أسماء لم يرد يها السمع. والأسماء المشتقة ليس من النوع الثاني, والقرينة على ذلك الأمثلة التي فرضها كالقديم , والموجود, والشيء. وعموماً إذا احتج بهذا القول من يقول بالاشتقاق لجاز, لأن من يقول بالاشتقاق يرى أن التوقيف معناه ورود السمع بأصل الاسم المشتق وليس الورود بصيغة الاسم. وهذا هو محور النزاع. 

وكلام ابن منده رحمه الله تعالى, ليس صريحاً أيضاً لأنه كما سبق من يقول بالاشتقاق يدعي أن المراد بالورود في الكتاب أو السنة = أن يرد أصل الاسم المشتق. والله أعلم. 

وأما كلام ابن فهو أصرح في هذا الباب, ولكن هذا الكلام لا يعدوا إلا أن يكون قولاً مخالفاً لمن يقول بعدم جواز الاشتقاق, لاسيما أنه لم ينقل في هذا الباب عن عالم واحد من أهل السنة والجماعة, عموماً مناقشة كلام السلف أولى قبل أن نصل لكلام الخلف. 

وأما يا أخي الحبيب أسامة. 
لا أسلم لك أصلاً أن تأويل الأشاعرة هو مقتضى قواعد اللغة, بل هو تحريف صريح ولا يخفاك كلام شيخ الإسلام في هذا الباب. وليس هذا بموضوعنا فقد نُوقش هذا الموضوع كثيراً هنا وفي أهل الحديث. 

أعيد وأذكر أن ما سطرتُه سابقاً يحتمل الصواب والخطأ, فما كان صواباً فمن الله وأما الخطأ فمن الشيطان ومني. والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله  موضوع مميز جدا .. بارك الله في كل من شارك

----------


## أسـامة

أخي الفاضل أبو وليد...
كلام ابن قيم الجوزية يفرق فيه بين أسماءه وصفاته من ناحية... وفي ما يجوز الإخبار به على أن لا يكون اسمًا في ذاته. والمثال لا يعني الحصر وإن أتي بنوعية، فلحاجة في نفس يعقوب، وهو الاشكال في ما قد استُخْدِم في مناظرة المعتزلة ومن نحا نحوهم.
خاصة أن مبلغ الشدة كان في الأسماء والصفات... فكيف تقول أنها توقيفية وتناظرهم بها.. فأراد أن يفتح باب الإخبار... لا الأسماء في ذاتها.

وكلام ابن منده... غاية في ذاته... إذا قال لا يثبتون إلا ما أثبته الله لنفسه في كتابه أو صح عن رسوله.
فالإثبات يعني النص، والنص على ظاهره دون تأويله ولا تصريفه ولا التلاعب به. وهذا ما نقول به.
فورود الصفة شيء وورود الاسم شيء آخر... فالاسم يتضمن الصفة.... لا العكس.

وما ذهب إليه ابن حجر فهو  عدم الجواز أيضًا.

من ناحية الأشاعرة ومقتضى قواعد اللغة... فعندهم ما الأقوال ما لا يختلف عليه في اللغة، إلا أن صرفهم لها دون دليل فهذا في عينه هو التحريف، إلا أن خطأ قولهم في الاستواء للمخالفة لقواعد اللغة... فلا نقول بأن تحريفهم لليد أيضًا لا يجوز في اللغة.

وخلاصة القول عندي... لا يجوز إعمال قواعد اللغة العربية لإثبات شيء ما لله - عز وجل.
فقواعد اللغة مبنية على القياس... ولا يجوز القياس في حق الله.
فمن أراد أن يسيرها ليسمى الله عز وجل بما ترائى له أن اسمًا كاملاً في نظره... فلابٌّد له أن يثبت أيضًا القياس في حق الله.

وصفات الله عز وجل... كلها كمال... سواء مفردة أم مقيدة... سواء ذاتية أو فعلية أو ذاتية فعلية... فالذي يقول بأن هذه الصفة تجوز وهذه لا تجوز... على أي أساس؟
أقول لك على أي أساس... على أساس القياس العقلي.
هل عندك تعليل آخر؟

----------


## أبوالوليد السلفي

أخي الحبيب أسامة, 
حتى لا ندخل في معارك كلامية. 
أنت تفهم من كلام ابن منده شيء وغيرك قد يفهم منه شيء آخر, والمسألة مسألة اجتهادية. 
وأما عن الأشاعرة وقواعد اللغة, فدعه أفضل. 
وأما المهم, هل عندك نقل واحد عن السلف يفيد أن التوقيف هو ورود الاسم بالنص ولا يشمل الاشتقاق من الصفة الواردة بالنص؟ وهذه المسألة ليست حادثة بل نقل عن السلف تداول هذه الأسماء امشتقة بدون نكير. فكيف تنقل الإجماع على شيء حدث لا تستطيع أن تأتي بنص عن السلف صريح في ذلك والمسألة حادثة ومتصورة في عصرهم. 
فالمطلوب الآن الآثار الواردة عن السلف في هذا الباب. وتوجيه عدم انكارهم لمسألة هي شائعة في عصرهم.

والمسألة عندي مسألة اجتهادية يُحترم فيها المخالف, والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حياكم الله جميعا , و جزاكم الله خيرا
الأخوة الأفاضل أبو أويس , و أم تميم , و أبو الوليد
كلامكم سليم و منضبط
و هذا هو محل الخلاف
العلماء اتفقوا على توقيف الأسماء
لكن ما هو التوقيف الذي اتفقوا عليه
التوقيف الذي اتفقوا عليه , ليس معناه وجوب ورود الاسم في القران أو السنة بصيغة الاسم , كما يقول البغض .
العلماء لم يتفقوا على هذا
بل هذا محل الخلاف
العلماء اتفقوا على التوقيف , بمعنى وجوب ورود الاسم , أو ما يدل عليه , كصفة أو فعل .
هذا هو الذي اتفق عليه العلماء , كما تفضلت الأخت الفاضلة أم تميم
فالذين قالوا بعدم جواز الاشتقاق , قالوا يجب ورود الاسم بصيغة الاسم 
و الذين قالوا بجواز الاشتقاق , قالوا يجب ورود الاسم او ما يدل عليه من صفة أو فعل
و الكل قال بالتوقيف
الاشتقاق عند سلف الأمة لا ينافي التوقيف , مادامت الأسماء تدل على الكمال المطلق , و إنما الذي ينافيه اختراع أسماء لم ترد , و لم يدل عليها فعل و لا صفة ك ( مهندس الكون العظيم ) , و ( العلة الأولى ) , و نحو ذلك .
قال ابن القيم "رحمه الله" في بدائع الفوائد -كما قدم الأخ- : 
السابع : " أن ما يطلق عليه في باب الأسماء و الصفات توقيفي ..... "
و مع هذا قال "رحمه الله" بعدها :
السابع عشر أن أسماءه تعالى منها ما يطلق عليه مفردا ومقترنا بغيره ,وهو غالب الأسماء كالقدير والسميع والبصير والعزيز والحكيم , وهذا يسوغ أن يدعى به مفردا ومقترنا بغيره, فتقول : يا عزيز يا حليم يا غفور يا رحيم , وأن يفرد كل اسم , وكذلك في الثناء عليه والخبر عنه بما يسوغ لك الإفراد والجمع 
ومنها ما لا يطلق عليه بمفرده , بل مقرونا بمقابله كالمانع والضار والمنتقم , فلا يجوز أن يفرد هذا عن مقابله فإنه مقرون بالمعطي والنافع والعفو , فهو المعطي المانع , الضار النافع , المنتقم العفو , المعز المذل , لأن الكمال في اقتران كل اسم من هذه بما يقابله , لأنه يراد به أنه المنفرد بالربوبية وتدبير الخلق والتصرف فيهم عطاء ومنعا , ونفعا وضرا , وعفوا وانتقاما , وأما أن يثنى عليه بمجرد المنع والإنتقام والإضرار فلا يسوغ , فهذه الأسماء المزدوجة تجري الأسماء منها مجرى الإسم الواحد الذي يمتنع فصل بعض حروفه عن بعض , فهي وإن تعددت جارية مجرى الإسم الواحد , ولذلك لم تجيء مفردة ولم تطلق عليه إلا مقترنة فاعلمه فلو قلت يا مذل , يا ضار , يا مانع , وأخبرت بذلك لم تكن مثنيا عليه , ولا حامدا له حتى تذكر مقابلها " بدائع الفوائد ( 1-177)
انظر حفظك الله , ابن القيم يقول انها توقيفة , مع أنه "رحمه الله" يقول أن من أسماءه ( المعطي المانع , الضار النافع , المنتقم العفو , المعز المذل )
وكل هذه أسماء مشتقة
يقول هذا "رحمه الله" لأن الاشتقاق لا ينافي التوقيف
كذلك شيخ الاسلام يقول "رحمه الله" :
" قالوا من أسماء الله تعالى المغيث و الغياث , و قد جاء ذكر المغيث ي حديث أبي هريرة , قالوا و اجتمعت الأمة على ذلك " مجموع الفتاوى ( 1-111 )
و معلوم ان هذه الأسماء لم ترد بسند صحيح بلفظ الاسم مطلقا , و انما استخرجها العلماء بالاشتقاق
و مع هذا يقول : قالوا و اجتمعت الامة على ذلك 
لأن الاشتقاق لا ينافي التوقيف
أرجوا أن يكون الكلام واضح 
و يراجع ايضا ما كتبه ياسر برهامي في المنة شرح اعتقاد اهل السنة
جزاكم الله خيرا
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## شذى الجنوب

ابو الوليد السلفي




> وكلام ابن القيم المذكور في رأيي يدعم من قول من يرى بجواز الاشتقاق, لأنه رحمه الله نصب خلافاً بين من يقول بتوقيف الأسماء وبين من يقول بجواز اطلاق أسماء لم يرد يها السمع. والأسماء المشتقة ليس من النوع الثاني, والقرينة على ذلك الأمثلة التي فرضها كالقديم , والموجود, والشيء. وعموماً إذا احتج بهذا القول من يقول بالاشتقاق لجاز, لأن من يقول بالاشتقاق يرى أن التوقيف معناه ورود السمع بأصل الاسم المشتق وليس الورود بصيغة الاسم. وهذا هو محور النزاع.


تقصد بالقرينة أن الأمثلة التي أوردها ليست من القرآن؟!
لكن الشيء ورد في قوله تعالى: ((قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً قُلِ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ)) الأنعام [آية9]

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: المطلوب ممن يقول أن الاشتقاق يضاد التوقيف؛ توجيه صنيع السلف والأئمة مع أسماء الله الحسنى!

في الانتظار ..

----------


## أسـامة

بل أنا أقول لك... ما دليلك الشرعي من القرآن والسنة وإجماع الأمة على تسمية الله بالآراء من إعمال قواعد اللغة حتى تسمي الله ما لم يسمي به نفسه؟
وأما أنا فلا أقول إلا بما سمى الله به نفسه وأخبر به رسوله.
فدليلي قال الله قال الرسول... ولا أحتاج إلى قول أحد من البشر... لا من السلف ولا الخلف.

وأرجو من المشتركين في هذا الموضوع أن يكون لديهم خلفية مسبقة عن الأسماء خاصة، وما هي الأسماء الحسنى والفرق بينها وبين ما يجوز الإخبار به.
وما معنى الاسم في كلام العرب وما هي علاماته ونحو ذلك.

فلا أقول لك الشيخ / عدنان البخاري له ثلاثة أسماء... فتتبع أقواله.. فتجده يقول: "كتبت مقالاً الأسبوع الماضي" و "أرسلته للشيخ عبد الله" و "وشكرت الشيخ على تقريظه"
فتأتي قائلاً:
أعرف أسماءه الآن: الكاتب والراسل والشاكر.
فهذا تحايل وتلاعب... وليست أسماءه... بل مخترعاتك... وما أفرزه عقلك.
وأما من ناحية الإخبار به: فتقول الشيخ عدنان البخاري خير كاتب.
وما بين هذا وذاك من فارق جليّ.

والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

أخي أسامة .. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أحد يختلف معك في الوحيين ..

لكننا اختلفنا في الفهم!

فإلى أي فهم نرجع؟! 

هل يسوغُ  ترك صنيع السلف والأئمة والأخذ بفهمكَ!!

ََفَرِّق بين الكتاب والسنَّة وفهمكَ للكتاب والسنة!!

فما تقوله = فهمك وفهم فلان وعلان! .. فتأمل أخي الكريم!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مازال السؤال قائمًا ..

كيف نوجه صنيع السلف والأئمة مع الأسماء الحسنى؟

إلى ذلكم حين ..

لكَ مني أجملُ تحية .. 



تنبيه : الذين قالوا بجواز الاشتقاق ذكروا شروطًا ضوابطًا = كلامك ولوزامك لا تلزمهم لأنها ليست على شروطهم وضوابطهم!

----------


## أسـامة

صنيع السلف... أنهم قالوا أن أسماء الله - عز وجل - من كلامه ردًا على الذين قالوا بأن الله كان ولا اسم له، وكلام الله غير مخلوق.
فما أثبته الله فهو الحق.
وقال كثير من السلف: "لازال الله متكلمًا"... فهذا من الاشتقاق لا شك، ولكنه ليس تسمية لله، فهذا باب الإخبار... ويستخدم في باب الإخبار وحده لا على سبيل المخاطبة.
فالمخاطبة من الدعاء... ولا يجوز لك أن تدعو الله إلا بما سمى به نفسه... كما أمر (فادعوه بها)
وأنا وأنت لا نتفق على هذا.. كما قلتَ..
فأنا أسمي الله بما سمى به نفسه... وأنت تسمي الله بما لم يسم به نفسه.
أقول لك نحن نتوقف في هذا على النص... فتقول لي ويجوز الاشتقاق.
الاشتقاق من التصريف...
وصرف الشيء لا يعني توقيفه... لا في اللغة ولا الشرع.. وإن قلتَ أنهما سواء.. فعليك بالدليل.
قال ابن منظور في لسان العرب "وإذا وقفت الرجل على كلمة قلتَ: أوقفته توقيفًا".
والتوقيف تفعيل من وقف... وهو الامتناع والكف، وتوقف عليه: أي تَثَبَّت.
وأما الاشتقاق: فهو تصويغ كلمة من أخرى حسب قوانين الصرف. وقال ابن منظور: "اشتقاق الكلام: الأخذ فيه يمينًا وشمالاً".
وهو أن تقيس قياسًا متبعًا فيه لقوانين الصرف.
وأثناء بحثي...
توقفت على مناظرة نافعة.. :
[ دخل رجل على الجُبَّائي، فقال: هل يجوز أن يسمى الله تعالى عاقلاً؟
فققال الجُبَّائي: لا؛ لأن العقل مشتق من العِقال، وهو المانع، والمنع في حق الله مُحال، فامتنع الإطلاق.
قال الشيخ أبو الحسن: فقلت له: فعلى قياسك لا يسمى الله سبحانه حكيمًا؛ لأن هذا الاسم مشتق من حَكَمَة اللجام، وهي الحديدة المانعة للدابة عن الخروج، ويشهد لذلك قول حَسَّان بن ثابت - رضي الله عنه-:
فَنَحْكِم بالقوافِي من هجانا ***        ونضرب حين تختلِطُ الدِّماء
.... 
فقال الجبائي: فلِم منعت أنت أن تسمي الله سبحانه عاقلاً، وأجزت أن يسمى حكيمًا؟
قال: فقلت له: لأن طريقي في مأخذ أسماء الله الإذن الشرعي دون القياس اللغوي، فأطلقت حكيمًا؛ لأن الشرع أطلقه، ومنعت عاقلاً؛ لأن الشرع منعه، ولو أطلقه الشرع لأطلقته.] اهـ
قلتُ: ومن تبع القياس العقلي لقال بنفي صفات كمال لأنه قد يرِد على عقله سببًا نافيًا.
ولربما نفي حقًا وما يدريه... ولربما ظن الباطل فأثبته.
فهو ينهج في طريق ليس له فيه آثارة من علم ويقفو ما ليس له به علم. وليس هذا بطريق الحق.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا أشكر من فتح باب النقاش في هذا الباب فهو بحق موضوع جيد جدا بارك الله فيكم 

ثانيا تعقيبا على الردود في الجملة :

1- قبل بحث الدكتور محمود عبد الرازق الرضواني لم نسمع - ربما لقلة علمنا- خلافا في كون أسماء الله توقيفية بمعنى لا يجوز الاشتقاق من الأفعال والصفات ، ولم نسمع أن هناك خلافا إلا بعد البحث ربما لما صاحبه البحث من ضجة.

2-  ما ذكره السلف في مسألة الإشتقاق -تصريحا - هي كون الأسماء مشتقة وليست جامدة بمعنى أن كل اسم يتضمن صفة ، أما في المسألة - موضوع المناقشة - فبعد ذكر الخلاف بدأ كلا الفريقين يقول أن الكلام محتمل وليس صريح.

ومعظم ما قرأت في كتب الاعتقاد كان يذكر الجملة هكذا ومعذرة على عدم الإحالة :
كل اسم يتضمن صفة ولا عكس

ومعلوم أن هذه العبارة لا تجزم بعدم جواز الاشتقاق لكن أوردتها للفائدة 

وأنقل بعض كلام السلف في الاشتقاق بمعنى عدم الجمود :

المسألة الثانية: اشتقاق أسماء الله وصفاته ودلالتها على الوصفية.ref{color:#ce7d  04;margin-top:10px;}.aaya{color:#630601;  }.sora{color:#55760a;}.hadith{  color:blue;} 			table { 				****-align:justify; 				font-weight:bold; 				 			} 			 			table tr{ 				padding-left:-100px; 				****-align:justify; 			} 		 
وكل اسم من أسمائه يدل على الذات المسماة وعلى الصفة التي تضمنها الاسم كالعليم يدل على الذات والعلم والقدير يدل على الذات والقدرة والرحيم يدل على الذات والرحمة ومن أنكر دلالة أسمائه على صفاته ممن يدعي الظاهر فقوله من جنس قول غلاة الباطنية القرامطة الذين يقولون لا يقال هو حي ولا ليس بحي بل ينفون عنه النقيضين فإن أولئك القرامطة الباطنية لا ينكرون اسما هو علم محض كالمضمرات وإنما ينكرون ما في أسمائه الحسنى من صفات الإثبات فمن وافقهم على مقصودهم كان مع دعواه الغلو في الظاهر موافقا لغلاة الباطنية في ذلك وليس هذا موضع بسط ذلك وإنما المقصود أن كل اسم من أسمائه يدل على ذاته وعلى ما في الاسم من صفاته ويدل أيضا على الصفة التي في الاسم الآخر بطريق اللزوم وكذلك أسماء النبي مثل محمد وأحمد والماحي والحاشر والعاقب وكذلك أسماء القرآن مثل القرآن والفرقان والهدى والشفاء والبيان والكتاب وأمثال ذلك 
مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية - 13/333

  ويوافق ذلك كلام ابن عثيمين :

هل أسماء الله مشتقة أو جامدة (يعني: هل المراد بها الدلالة على الذات فقط، أو على الذات والصفة)؟  
الجواب: على الذات والصفة، أما أسماؤنا نحن، فيراد بها الدلالة على الذات فقط، فقد يسمى محمداً وهو من أشد الناس ذماً، وقد يسمى عبد الله وهو من أفجر عباد الله أما أسماء الله عز وجل، وأسماء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأسماء القرآن، وأسماء اليوم الآخر، وما أشبه ذلك، فإنها أسماء متضمنة للأوصاف 
القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد لمحمد بن صالح بن عثيمين - 3/15


منقول من موقع الدرر السنية : الرابط :
http://www.dorar.net/enc/aqadia/266


2- عندما قرأت بحث الدكتور محمود عبد الرازق لم أستغرب للبحث لأن الشيخ ابن العثيمين سبقه ببحث مماثل ، وجدير بالذكر أن الخلاف بين البحثين 5 أسماء ، وأن القواعد تكاد تكون متماثلة ، وأن قول ابن عثيمين في مسألة الاشتقاق هو عدم الجواز 

3- الدكتور محمود له بحثين وليس بحث واحد ، بحث في الأسماء المقيدة وأخر في الأسماء المطلقة وهي ملحوظة هامة ، ومع اعجابي بالبحثين لدي تساؤل لا أجد له إجابة وهو ما ثمرة الخلاف في هذه المسألة إذا كنا سندعو الله تعالى بالاسم المقيد والمطلق والصفة والفعل فيصح أن نقول مثلا : يا منزل الغيث أغثنا ، 
لا أقلل من أهمية معرفة الأسماء وتمييزها سواء لتسمية الأشخاص بها أو لاجصائها أو للعمل بالآية وهي الدعاء بها - وهو من الاحصاء ، 

4- اسم الله المسعر ، ذكر الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الشريط رقم 732 أو 363 من سلسلة الهدى والنور أنه اسم من أسماء الله معذرة تعذر تحديد أحد الشريطين وأحتاج لاعادة السماع مرة أخرى 

5- من يريد رقم هاتف الشيخ محمود عبد الرازق ليناقشه في المسألة الرقم لدي ويمكنني وضعه في الموضوع إن كان هذا لا يخالف قوانين المنتدى

6- أقوى دليل ذكره أصحاب الرأي القائل بجواز الاشتقاق هو أنه ورد عن  السلف ذكر أسماء عدوها مشتقة من الصفات والأفعال  ، ولكن أتسائل أيضا إذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن لله 99 اسما مئة إلا واحدا من أحصاها دخل الجنة ، ثم وجدنا في القرءان وما صح من الحديث أسماء تعد في اللغة والشرع أسماء (يعني هي ابتداءا أسماء لم نتكلف لها اشتقاق من الصفات والأفعال ) ألا يجوز لنا ويسوغ أن نقدمها على غيرها ؟؟ خاصة أن الاشتقاق سيوسع دائرة الخلاف 

فمثلا بعد ما قالوا أن من أسماء الله الضار ،  قالوا لا يصح اطلاقه دون تقييده بالنافع ، وإذا قلنا أن الأسماء يجب أن تكون كاملة من كل وجه - وهي قاعدة ولا مخالف لها فيما أعلم ، فسيكون من أقر أن الضار من أسماء الله قد خالف قواعده هو نفسه أم أنني أسأت التقدير؟؟



7- أنقل فتوى من إسلام ويب :
رقـم الفتوى :       100094              عنوان الفتوى :      الاشتقاق من أسماء الله الحسنى وصفاته العليا              تاريخ الفتوى :      08 شوال          1428 / 20-10-2007              السؤال           	    
هل يجوز الاشتقاق من الأسماء والصفات، والرجاء منكم أن تدلوني على شيخ بمصر كي أدرس على يديه العقيدة السليمة؟

              الفتوى                 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فأسماء الله تعالى وصفاته توقيفية لا تثبت إلا بدليل، ولا يصح الا شتقاق منها إلا بدليل كذلك.
 قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في كتابه معجم المناهي اللفظية ص 3838: ومن هذا الغلط التعبيد لأسماء يظن أنها من أسماء الله تعالى، وهي ليست كذلك... والجهة الثانية: التعبد بما لم يسم الله به نفسه ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكثير منها من صفات الله، لكن قد غلط غلطا ً بيناً من جعل لله من كل صفة أسماء واشتق منها، فقول الله تعالى: وَاللَّهُ يَقْضِي بِالْحَقِّ. لا يشتق منها اسم القاضي لهذا فلا يقال عبد القاضي وهكذا. انتهى .
وأما الدلالة على شيخ بمصر كي تدرس على يديه العقيدة السليمة، فالأولى أن تسأل عن ذلك في مصر نفسها، فنحن هنا ليست لنا معرفة بالأشياخ هناك.
والله أعلم.

 الرابط :http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...ng=A&Id=100094

وفتوى أخرى :
رقـم الفتوى :       124345              عنوان الفتوى :      حكم الدعاء بما ليس من الأسماء الحسنى               تاريخ الفتوى :      12 رجب           1430 / 05-07-2009              السؤال           	    



هل يجوز أن يقول الإنسان يا مسهل الحال، يا رب، بالرغم من أن اسم مسهل ليس من الأسماء الحسنى أو يقول يا ميسر؟

              الفتوى                 




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فقد اختلف أهل العلم في هذا الموضوع، فمنهم من منع تسمية الله بغير ما صح في الشرع من أسمائه الحسنى، ومنهم من أجاز تسميته بكل ما صح معناه في اللغة، ومنهم من فرق في ذلك بين الدعاء والإخبار.

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الجواب الصحيح: إن المسلمين في أسماء الله تعالى على طريقتين: فكثير منهم يقول: إن أسماءه سمعية شرعية فلا يسمى إلا بالأسماء التي جاءت بها الشريعة؛ فإن هذه عبادة، والعبادات مبناها على التوقيف والاتباع.
ومنهم من يقول: ما صح معناه في اللغة وكان معناه ثابتا له، لم يحرم تسميته به؛ فإن الشارع لم يحرم علينا ذلك فيكون عفوا. والصواب القول الثالث، وهو أن يفرق بين أن يدعى بالأسماء أو يخبر بها عنه، فإذا دعي لم يدع إلا بالأسماء الحسنى كما قال تعالى: وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ. {الأعراف: 180} وأما الإخبار عنه فهو بحسب الحاجة.اهـ 
وقال الإمام ابن القيم في بدائع الفوائد: ما يدخل في باب الإخبار عنه تعالى أوسع مما يدخل في باب أسمائه وصفاته كالشيء والموجود، والقائم بنفسه. فإنه يخبر به عنه ولا يدخل في أسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العليا.
وقال أيضا: ما يطلق عليه في باب الأسماء والصفات توقيفي، وما يطلق عليه من الأخبار لا يجب أن يكون توقيفيا كالقديم والشيء والموجود والقائم بنفسه. اهـ.
وقد أفتت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بالمملكة العربية السعودية بجواز الدعاء بمثل ما سألت عنه وهذا نص السؤال وجوابها:
س: هل يجوز قول الإنسان عند الاستعانة مثلا -بالله عز وجل: يا معين، يا رب، أو عند طلب التيسير فيأمر: يا مسهل، أو يا ميسر يا رب، وما الضابط في ذلك؟ وما حكم من يقول ذلك ناسيا أو جاهلا أو متعمدا؟
ج: يجوز لك أن تقول ما ذكرت؛ لأن المقصود من المعين والمسهل والميسر في ندائك هو الله سبحانه وتعالى؛ لتصريحك بقولك: يا رب، آخر النداء، سواء قلت ذلك ناسيا أو جاهلا أو متعمدا. وبالله التوفيق. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم.
وبما أن المسألة مسألة اجتهاد وهي مما يسوغ فيه الاختلاف، فلا حرج في أن يدعو المرء على النحو الذي سألت عنه، لكن الأورع له أن يخرج من الخلاف فيقتصر على الدعاء بما صح من أسمائه الحسنى.
والله أعلم. 
الرابط :
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

وفتوى أخرى :
قـم الفتوى :       108284              عنوان الفتوى :      صفات الله لا يشتق منها أسماء له سبحانه              تاريخ الفتوى :      11 جمادي الأولى  1429 / 17-05-2008              السؤال           	    

والقاعدة الثالثة: أن صفات الله لا يجوز أن يشتق منها أسماء لله فلا يشتق من صفة المشيئة اسم الشائي، ولا من صفة المجيء اسم الجائي .

   تدل هذه القاعدة أنه لا يجوز ذكر صفة و هي بالأصل اسم من أسماء الله عز وجل وقد أتت بعض الصفات مخالفة لما ذكر في القاعدة الثالثة ومثال على ذلك الباطنية: وهي صفة من صفات الله تعالى مأخوذة من اسمه ( الباطن ) الوارد في قوله تعالى:{ هو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن }(الحديد:3 ) والوارد في دعاء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ( اللهم أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء، وأنت الآخر فليس بعدك شيء، وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء، وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء، اقض عنا الدين وأغننا من الفقر ) رواه مسلم ومعنى صفة الباطنية: احتجاب الله عن الخلق في الدنيا فلا يرونه ولا يحسونه .
              الفتوى                 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 



فالقاعدة التي ذكرت صحيحة، كما أنها غير متعارضة مع ما مثلت به لأن المثال يفيد أن الاسم يشتمل على وصف له عز وجل، لا أن الوصف يشتق منه اسم له سبحانه. وهذا قد بينه أهل العلم ونصوا على كونه منهج أهل السنة والجماعة خلافا للمعتزلة الذين يثبتون الأسماء وينفون الصفات .     ثم إننا ننبهك على إن تفسير الباطن بما ذكرت ليس هو الأولى بل الأولى أن يفسر بأنه الأقرب إلى كل شيء ، كما قد فسره النبي فيما ذكرت في الحديث من قوله وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء،* فاسْمُهُ الْبَاطِنُ : دَالٌّ عَلَى قُرْبِهِ وَمَعِيَّتِهِ .*
*قال ابن القيم في طريق الهجرتين :* *وهو تبارك وتعالى، كما أنه العالي على خلقه بذاته فليس فوقه شيء ، فهو الباطن بذاته فليس دونه شيء، بل ظهر على كل شيء فكان فوقه، وبطن فكان أقرب إلى كل شيء من نفسه، وهو محيط به حيث لا يحيط الشيء بنفسه، وكل شيء في قبضته، وليس في قبضة نفسه، فهذا قرب الإحاطة العامة، انتهى .*
  وقيل معناه: العالم بالخفيات. كما ذكره النووي في شرح مسلم .
  . قال المباركفوري في تحفة الأحوذي: الْبَاطِنُ أَيْ الْمُحْتَجِبُ عَنْ أَبْصَارِ الْخَلَائِقِ وَأَوْهَامِهِمْ فَلَا يُدْرِكُهُ بَصَرٌ وَلَا يُحِيطُ بِهِ وَهْمٌ. اهـ .
   وجاء في تفسير السراج المنير : ظاهر وباطن: جامع للظهور بالأدلة، والخفاء فلا يدرك بالحواس. اهـ.
  والله أعلم.



الرابط :
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

رقـم الفتوى :       69818              عنوان الفتوى :      لا مجال للرأي في اسماء الله الحسنى              تاريخ الفتوى :      12 ذو القعدة     1426 / 13-12-2005              السؤال           	    


إني قرأت مقالة في جريدة الأهرام تفيد بأن أسماء الله الحسنى التي نعرفها جميعا لم يرد بها نص صريح و صحيح من النبي وأن الوليد بن مسلم عندما ذكر حديث النبي إن الله له 99 اسما كان يذكر معها الأسماء التي نعرفها و لكنها كانت من اجتهاده ووصلت للناس على أساس أنها نص من النبي وأفاد بأن الاسم لابد أن يذكر اسما كما هو سواء في القرآن أوأحاديث صحيحة ولا يجوز أن نستنبط من الفعل أما مثل يعز لا نجعلها المعز و هكذا . فأفيدوني أثابكم الله هل من المعقول بعد هذه السنين يقال لنا ذلك ولماذا تكتب في هذا التوقيت للأسف الشديد أنها تجعل الناس تشك في أحاديث كثيرة فإني أتمني أن يعمل كتاب واحد به نص الأحاديث الصحيحة و يتم نشره بقوة لجميع الناس حتي لا نضع مجالا للتشكيك مثل القرآن الكريم خاصة أن أحد زملائي قال لي بالحرف الواحد تخيل أن حديث إن رمضان أوله رحمة وأوسطه مغفرة وآخره عتق من النيران الذي نسمعه كل سنة في الراديو و التليفزيون وفي المساجد حديث ضعيف و قال لي إنه قرأها ومتأكد من ذلك فهل علماؤنا لا يعلمون ذلك و زميلي المجتهد يعلم ذلك فلماذا لم يصل لنا الأشياء الصحيحة فقط فإني حزين أن يكون الأشياء الأكثر شيوعا تكون ضعيفة رجاء عمل هذا الكتاب وأفيدوني هل هذه المقالة سليمة أم لا وخاصة أنه أقنعني بأن لفظ الضار لا يصح أن يكون من أسماء الله ؟ 

              الفتوى                 




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإن الحديث الذي ورد فيه سرد الأسماء الحسنى سبق أن بينا الكلام عليه في الفتوى رقم : 49892 ، والفتوى رقم : 50733 ، كما بينا أن أسماء الله توقيفية في الفتوى رقم : 6057 ، وراجع في حديث رمضان وفي موضوع الأحاديث الصحيحة الفتوى رقم : 25773 ، والفتوى رقم : 69275 ، والكلام في هذين الحديثين وغيرهما ليس جديداً بل المتكلم إنما ينقل كلام أهل العلم القدامى . 
هذا وليعلم أنه لا داعي للحزن من كثرة سماعك للأحاديث الضعيفة ممن يذكرونها ، فإن الحديث الضعيف تجوز حكايته إذا كان في فضائل الأعمال مع شروط بينها أهل العلم ، وراجع في ذلك الفتاوى التالية أقارمها : 16194 // 41058 // 19826  // 13202 . 
هذا وننصحك بدراسة العلم الشرعي وكثرة المطالعة في كتب السنة وسؤال الله أن يهديك للحق في كل ما اختلف فيه . 
والله أعلم . 

 الرابط :
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId
يـــتبع لنقل بعض أقوال السلف في مسألة الاشتقاق ودراستها

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يقول ابن القيم:

"فائدة اسم الله والإشتقاق 

 زعم أبو القاسم السهيلي وشيخه ابن العربي أن اسم الله غير مشتق لأن الإشتقاق يستلزم مادة يشتق منها واسمه تعالى قديم والقديم لا مادة له فيستحيل الإشتقاق ولا ريب أنه إن أريد بالإشتقاق هذا المعنى وأنه مستمد من أصل آخر فهو باطل 

 ولكن الذين قالوا بالإشتقاق لم يريدوا هذا المعنى ولا ألم بقلوبهم وإنما أرادوا أنه دال على صفة له تعالى وهي الإلهية كسائر أسمائه الحسنى كالعليم والقدير والغفور والرحيم والسميع والبصير فإن هذه الأسماء مشتقة من مصادرها بلا ريب وهي قديمة والقديم لا مادة له فما كان جوابكم عن هذه الأسماء فهو جواب القائلين باشتقاق اسم الله ثم الجواب عن الجميع أننا لا نعني بالإشتقاق إلا أنها ملاقية لمصادرها في اللفظ والمعنى لا أنها متولدة منها تولد الفرع من أصله 

 وتسمية النحاة للمصدر والمشتق منه أصلا وفرعا ليس معناه أن أحدهما تولد من الآخر وإنما هو باعتبار أن أحدهما يتضمن الآخر وزيادة 
*وقول سيبويه إن الفعل أمثلة أخذت من لفظ أحداث الأسماء هو بهذا الإعتبار لا أن العرب تكلموا بالأسماء أولا ثم اشتقوا منها الأفعال فإن التخاطب بالأفعال ضروري كالتخاطب بالأسماء لا فرق بينهما 
*
* فالإشتقاق هنا ليس هو اشتقاق مادي وإنما هو اشتقاق تلازم سمي المتضمن بالكسر مشتقا والمتضمن بالفتح مشتقا منه ولا محذور في اشتقاق أسماء الله تعالى بهذا المعنى فائدة 
*
 هل الرحمن في البسملة نعت 

استبعد قوم أن يكون الرحمن نعتا لله تعالى من قولنا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وقالوا الرحمن علم والأعلام لا ينعت بها ثم قالوا هو بدل من اسم الله قالوا ويدل على هذا أن الرحمن علم مختص بالله تعالى لا يشاركه فيه غيره فليس هو كالصفات التي هي العليم القدير والسميع والبصير ولهذا تجري على غيره تعالى 

 قالوا ويدل عليه أيضا وروده في القرآن غير تابع لما قبله كقوله الرحمن على العرش استوى طه 5 و الرحمن علم القرآن الرحمن 2 و أم من هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن الملك 20 وهذا شأن الأسماء المحضة لأن الصفات لا يقتصر على ذكرها دون الموصوف 

_ قال السهيلي والبدل عندي فيه ممتنع وكذلك عطف البيان لأن الإسم الأول لا يفتقر إلى تبيين فإنه أعرف المعارف كلها وأبينها ولهذا قالوا وما الرحمن ولم يقولوا وما الله ولكنه وإن جرى مجرى الأعلام فهو وصف يراد به الثناء وكذلك الرحيم" اهــ كلام ابن القيم - بدائع الفوائد
_
منقول من بدائع الفوائد

http://islamport.com/w/qym/Web/3181/21.htm

http://islamport.com/w/qym/Web/3181/22.htm

والمتأمل في الكلام يجد أن الاشتقاق الذي يعنيه ابن القيم والذي قال بجوازه وأنه مقبول هو أن الاشتقاق اللغوي الذي يعني أن الأسماء ليست جامدة بل هي متضمنة للصفات 

يتبع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يقول ابن القيم :

في امتناع اطلاق القول نفيا وإثباتا أن الرب تعالى مريد للشر وفاعل له 
هذا موضع خلاف اختلف فيه مثبتوا القدر ونفاته فقال النفاة لا يجوز أن يقال أن الله سبحانه مريد للشر أو فاعل له قالوا لا يريد الشر وفاعله شرير هذا هو المعروف لغة وعقلا وشرعا كما أن الظالم فاعل الظلم والفاجر فاعل الفجور ومريده والرب يتعالى ويتنزه عن ثبوت معاني أسماء السوء له فإن أسمائه كلها حسنى وأفعاله كلها خير فيستحيل أن يريد الشر فالشر ليس بإرادته ولا بفعله قالوا وقد قام الدليل على أن فعله سبحانه غير مفعوله والشر ليس بفعل له فلا يكون مفعولا له وقابلهم الجبرية فقالوا بل الرب سبحانه يريد الشر ويفعله قالوا لأن الشر موجود فلا بد له من خالق ولا خالق إلا الله وهو سبحانه إنما يخلق بإرادته فكل مخلوق فهو مراد له وهو فعله ووافقوا إخوانهم على أن الفعل عين المفعول والخلق نفس المخلوق ثم قالوا والشر مخلوق له ومفعول فهو فعله وخلقه وواقع بإرادته قالوا وإنما لم يطلق القول أنه يريد الشر ويفعل الشر أدبا لفظيا فقط كما لا يطلق القول بأنه رب الكلاب والخنازير ويطلق القول بأنه رب كل شيء وخالقه قالوا وأما قولكم أن الشرير مريد الشر وفاعله فجوابه من وجهين 
 أحدهما إنما يمنع ذلك بأن الشرير من قام به الشر وفعل الشر لم يقم بذات الرب فإن أفعاله لا تقوم به إذ هي نفس مفعولاته وإنما هي قائمة بالخلق وكذلك اشتقت لهم منها الأسماء كالفاجر والفاسق والمصلي والحاج والصائم ونحوها 
الجواب الثاني أن أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية ولم يسم نفسه إلا بأحسن الأسماء قالوا والرب تعالى أعظم من أن يكون في ملكه مالا يريده ولا يخلقه فإنه الغالب غير المغلوب " اهــ كلامه رحمه الله من كتاب شفاء العليل

الرابط :
http://islamport.com/w/qym/Web/3190/269.htm

والجملة التي تحتها خط هي عين الجملة التي يقال أنها مشتبهه في مدلولها لكن اثباتها هنا للسياق ، فابن القيم قال أن الأسماء توقيفية وأنه سبحانه لم يسم نفسه إلا بأحسن الأسماء ، إذا الكلام يتضمن أن الله سمى نفسه ، وأنه سماها بأحسن الأسماء ، فما أفهمه من السياق أن كلمة " سمى " تعني ذكر الله سبحانه للفظ كاسم وليس ذكره كصفة أو فعل ثم يترك الأمر للعباد "يسمون" هم الله تعالى بما يرونه ويدعون ما لا يرونه "أحسن" الأسماء 

فكأن العبارة فسرت كلمة توقيف ، ولايزال البحث جاريا والله المستعان

----------


## أسـامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 1- قبل بحث الدكتور محمود عبد الرازق الرضواني لم نسمع - ربما لقلة علمنا- خلافا في كون أسماء الله توقيفية بمعنى لا يجوز الاشتقاق من الأفعال والصفات ، ولم نسمع أن هناك خلافا إلا بعد البحث ربما لما صاحبه البحث من ضجة.
> ومعظم ما قرأت في كتب الاعتقاد كان يذكر الجملة هكذا ومعذرة على عدم الإحالة :
> كل اسم يتضمن صفة ولا عكس


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أختنا الفاضلة...
بالنسبة لكتاب الدكتور محمود عبد الرزاق الرضواني، فأتذكر أن جمعني الله به في احد قلاع أهل السنة والجماعة منذ سنوات عديدة يتحدث فيها عن كتابه في الأسماء، والرجل أعلن لنا أنه اعتمد على قواعد الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله.
فمن باب القواعد لم يأتي بجديد من عنده... وهذا ما تفضلتي به في مشاركتك بالاستقراء أيضًا... وفقك الله.

وجٌّل ما يُعتمد عليه الكلام في هذا الباب في التأصيل فيرجع لكلام ابن القيم في الفوائد والقواعد للعثيمين.

وأما من ناحية المطلق والمقيد...فهذا الكلام من باب تقريب العلم... وبيان أثر الصفة والرد على المخالفين وبيان العلم.

وقول أهل العلم بأن كل اسم يتضمن صفة لا العكس.
هذا لبيان أن الأسماء توقيفية على النص.
وبيان خطأ من قال بالاشتقاق من الصفات... كما حدث مع ابن العربي في الأحكام.
فخرج علينا قوم يقولون... نتبع ابن العربي ولكن بضوابط.
فكيف تطبق هذه الضوابط؟
بالأقيسة لا شك بعد إعمال قواعد اللغة
وهذا إن سُكت عليه في باب الإخبار... إلا أنه لا يجب به تسمية لله ولا يُقال أن هذا من أسماءه - عز وجل-.
هذا ولا شك أنه يدخل في باب القول على الله بلا علم... أو تسميته بما لم يسم به نفسه.
فإن سألت أحدهم: ما أسماء شهداء بدر؟... لتتبع النقل لمعرفة الأسماء.
وإن سألتهم: ما أسماء الله الحسنى... تتبعوا الصفات؟!
قول بعيد...بل شطحة غير موفقة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يقول ابن القيم :

"فائدة جليلة ما يجري صفة أو خبرا على الرب 
 ما يجري صفة أو خبرا على الرب تبارك وتعالى أقسام 
 أحدها ما يرجع إلى نفس الذات كقولك ذات وموجود وشيء 
 الثاني ما يرجع إلى صفات معنوية كالعليم والقدير والسميع 
 الثالث ما يرجع إلى أفعاله نحو الخالق والرزاق 
 الرابع ما يرجع إلى التنزيه المحض ولا بد من تضمنه ثبوتا إذ لا كمال في العدم المحض كالقدوس والسلام 
الخامس ولم يذكره أكثر الناس وهو الإسم الدال على جملة أوصاف عديدة لا تختص بصفة معينة بل هو دال على معناه لا على معنى مفرد نحو المجيد العظيم الصمد فإن المجيد من اتصف 
 بصفات متعددة من صفات الكمال ولفظه يدل على هذا فإنه موضوع للسعة والكثرة والزيادة فمنه استمجد المرخ والغفار وأمجد الناقة علفا 
 ومنه ذوالعرش المجيد البروج 15 صفة للعرش لسعته وعظمه وشرفه 
وتأمل كيف جاء هذا الإسم مقترنا بطلب الصلاة من الله على رسوله كما علمناه لأنه في مقام طلب المزيد والتعرض لسعة العطاء وكثرته ودوامه فأتى في هذا المطلوب باسم تقتضيه كما تقول اغفر لي وارحمني إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم ولا يحسن إنك أنت السميع البصير فهو راجع إلى المتوسل إليه بأسمائه وصفاته وهو من أقرب الوسائل وأحبها إليه ومنه الحديث الذي في المسند والترمذي ألظوا بيا ذا الجلال والإكرام

ومنه اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت المنان بديع السموات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام فهذا سؤال له وتوسل إليه وبحمده وأنه الذي لا إله إلا هو المنان فهو توسل إليه بأسمائه وصفاته وما أحق ذلك بالإجابة وأعظمه موقعا عند المسؤول وهذا باب عظيم من أبواب التوحيد أشرنا إليه إشارة وقد فتح لمن بصره الله تعالى تفسر الإسم الإلهي العظيم والصمد 
 ولنرجع إلى المقصود وهو وصفه تعالى بالإسم المتضمن لصفات عديدة فالعظيم من اتصف بصفات كثيرة من صفات الكمال 
 وكذلك الصمد قال ابن عباس هو السيد الذي كمل في سؤدده وقال ابن وائل هو السيد الذي انتهى سؤدده 
وقال عكرمة الذي ليس فوقه أحد وكذلك قال الزجاج الذي ينتهي إليه السؤدد فقد صمد له كل شيء وقال ابن الأنباري لا خلاف بين أهل اللغة أن الصمد السيد الذي ليس فوقه أحد الذي يصمد إليه الناس في حوائجهم وأمورهم 
 واشتقاقه يدل على هذا فإنه من الجمع والقصد الذي اجتمع القصد نحوه واجتمعت فيه صفات السؤدد وهذا أصله في اللغة كما قال 
 ألا بكر الناعي بخير بني أسد ... بعمرو بن يربوع وبالسيد الصمد 
 والعرب تسمي أشرافها بالصمد لاجتماع قصد القاصدين إليه واجتماع صفات السيادة فيه 

السادس صفة تحصل من اقتران أحد الإسمين والوصفين بالآخر وذلك قدر زائد على مفرديهما نحو الغني الحميد العفو القدير الحميد المجيد وهكذا عامة الصفات المقترنة والأسماء المزدوجة في القرآن فإن الغنى صفة كمال والحمد كذلك واجتماع الغنى مع الحمد كمال آخر فله ثناء من غناه وثناء من حمده وثناء من اجتماعهما وكذلك العفو القدير والحميد المجيد والعزيز الحكيم فتأمله فإنه من أشرف المعارف تسليط صفات السلب على أسماء الله تعالى 
 وأما صفات السلب المحض فلا تدخل في أوصافه تعالى إلا أن تكون متضمنة لثبوت كالأحد المتضمن لانفراده بالربوبية والإلهية 
والسلام المتضمن لبراءته من كل نقص يضاد كماله وكذلك الإخبار عنه بالسلوب هو لتضمنها ثبوتا كقوله تعالى لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم البقرة 255 فإنه متضمن لكمال حياته وقيوميته وكذلك قوله تعالى وما مسنا من لغوب ق 38 متضمن لكمال قدرته 
 وكذلك قوله وما يعزب عن ربك من مثقال ذرة يونس 61 متضمن لكمال علمه وكذلك قوله لم يلد ولم يولد الإخلاص 3 متضمن لكمال صمديته وغناه 
 وكذلك قوله ولم يكن له كفوا أحد الإخلاص 4 متضمن لتفرده بكماله وأنه لا نظير له 
وكذلك قوله تعالى لا تدركه الأبصار الأنعام 103 متضمن لعظمته وأنه جل عن أن يدرك بحيث يحاط به وهذا مطرد في كل ما وصف به نفسه من السلوب ويجب أن تعلم هنا أمور 
 أحدها أن ما يدخل في باب الإخبار عنه تعالى أوسع مما يدخل في باب أسمائه وصفاته كالشيء والموجود والقائم بنفسه فإنه يخبر به عنه ولا يدخل في أسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العليا 
 الثاني أن الصفة إذا كانت منقسمة إلى كمال ونقص لم تدخل بمطلقها في أسمائه بل يطلق عليه منها كمالها وهذا كالمريد والفاعل والصانع فإن هذه الألفاظ لا تدخل في أسمائه ولهذا غلط من سماه بالصانع عند الإطلاق بل هو الفعال لما يريد فإن الإرادة والفعل والصنع منقسمة ولهذا إنما أطلق على نفسه من ذلك أكمله فعلا وخبرا 
الثالث أنه لا يلزم من الإخبار عنه بالفعل مقيدا أن يشتق له منه اسم مطلق كما غلط فيه بعض المتأخرين فجعل من أسمائه الحسنى المضل الفاتن الماكر تعالى الله عن قوله فإن هذه الأسماء لم يطلق عليه سبحانه منها إلا أفعال مخصوصة معينة فلا يجوز أن يسمى بأسمائها 
الرابع أن أسماءه عز و جل الحسنى هي أعلام وأوصاف والوصف بها لا ينافي العلمية بخلاف أوصاف العباد فإنها تنافي علميتهم لأن أوصافهم مشتركة فنافتها العلمية المختصة بخلاف أوصافه تعالى 
 الخامس أن الإسم من أسمائه له دلالات دلالة على الذات والصفة بالمطابقة ودلالة على أحدهما بالتضمن ودلالة على الصفة الأخرى باللزوم 
السادس أن أسماءه الحسنى لها اعتباران اعتبار من حيث الذات واعتبار من حيث الصفات فهي بالإعتبار الأول مترادفة وبالإعتبار الثاني متباينة 
السابع أن ما يطلق عليه في باب الأسماء والصفات توقيفي وما يطلق عليه من الأخبار لا يجب أن يكون توقيفا كالقديم والشيء والموجود والقائم بنفسه 
 فهذا فصل الخطاب في مسألة أسمائه هل هي توقيفية أو يجوز أن يطلق عليه منها بعض ما لم يرد به السمع 
الثامن أن الإسم إذا أطلق عليه جاز أن يشتق منه المصدر والفعل فيخبر به عنه فعلا ومصدرا ونحو السميع البصير القدير يطلق عليه منه السمع والبصر والقدرة ويخبر عنه بالأفعال من ذلك نحو قد سمع الله المجادلة 1 وقدرنا فنعم القادرون المرسلات 23 هذا إن كان الفعل متعديا فإن كان لازما لم يخبر عنه به نحو الحي بل يطلق عليه الإسم والمصدر دون الفعل فلا يقال حي 
 التاسع أن أفعال الرب تبارك وتعالى صادرة عن أسمائه وصفاته وأسماء المخلوقين صادرة عن أفعالهم فالرب تبارك وتعالى فعاله عن كماله 
 والمخلوق كماله عن فعاله فاشتقت له الأسماء بعد أن كمل بالفعل 
فالرب لم يزل كاملا فحصلت أفعاله عن كماله لأنه كامل بذاته وصفاته فأفعاله صادرة عن كماله كمل ففعل والمخلوق فعل فكمل الكمال اللائق به 

العاشر إحصاء الأسماء الحسنى والعلم بها أصل للعلم بكل معلوم فإن المعلومات سواه إما أن تكون خلقا له تعالى أو أمرا إما علم بما كونه أو علم بما شرعه ومصدر الخلق والأمر عن أسمائه الحسنى وهما مرتبطان بها ارتباط المقتضى بمقتضيه فالأمر كله مصدره عن أسمائه الحسنى وهذا كله حسن لا يخرج عن مصالح العباد والرأفة والرحمة بهم والإحسان إليهم بتكميلهم بما أمرهم به ونهاهم عنه فأمره كله مصلحة وحكمة ولطف وإحسان إذ مصدره أسماؤه الحسنى وفعله كله لا يخرج عن العدل والحكمة والمصلحة والرحمة إذ مصدره أسماؤه الحسنى فلا تفاوت في خلقه ولا عبث ولم يخلق خلقه باطلا ولا سدى ولا عبثا 
 وكما أن كل موجود سواه فبإيجاده فوجود من سواه تابع لوجوده تبع المفعول المخلوق لخالقه فكذلك العلم بها أصل للعلم بكل ما سواه فالعلم بأسمائه وإحصاؤها أصل لسائر العلوم فمن أحصى أسماءه كما ينبغي للمخلوق أحصى جميع العلوم إذ إحصاء أسمائه أصل لإحصاء كل معلوم لأن المعلومات هي من مقتضاها ومرتبطة بها وتأمل صدور الخلق والأمر عن علمه وحكمته تعالى ولهذا لا تجد فيها خللا ولا تفاوتا لأن الخلل الواقع فيما يأمر به العبد أو يفعله إما أن يكون لجهله به أو لعدم حكمته 
 وأما الرب تعالى فهو العليم الحكيم فلا يلحق فعله ولا أمره خلل ولا تفاوت ولا تناقض 

الحادي عشر أن أسماءه كلها حسنى ليس فيها اسم غير ذلك أصلا وقد تقدم أن من أسمائه ما يطلق عليه باعتبار الفعل نحو الخالق والرازق والمحيي والمميت وهذا يدل على أن أفعاله كلها خيرات محض لا شر فيها لأنه لو فعل الشر لاشتق له منه اسم ولم تكن أسماؤه كلها حسنى وهذا باطل فالشر ليس إليه فكما لا يدخل في صفاته ولا يلحق ذاته لا يدخل في أفعاله فالشر ليس إليه لا يضاف إليه فعلا ولا وصفا وإنما يدخل في مفعولاته 
وفرق بين الفعل والمفعول فالشر قائم بمفعوله المباين له لا بفعله الذي هو فعله 
فتأمل هذا فإنه خفي على كثير من المتكلمين وزلت فيه أقدام وضلت فيه أفهام وهدى الله أهل الحق لما اختلفوا فيه بإذنه والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم 
 الثاني عشر في بيان مراتب إحصاء أسمائه التي من أحصاها دخل الجنة وهذا هو قطب السعادة ومدار النجاة والفلاح 
 المرتبة الأولى إحصاء ألفاظها وعددها 
 المرتبة الثانية فهم معانيها ومدلولها 
 المرتبة الثالثة دعاؤه بها كما قال تعالى ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها الأعراف 180 وهو مرتبتان حداهما دعاء ثناء وعبادة والثاني دعاء طلب ومسألة فلا يثنى عليه إلا بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى وكذلك لا يسأل إلا بها فلا يقال يا موجود أو يا شيء أو يا ذات اغفر لي وارحمني بل يسأل في كل مطلوب باسم يكون مقتضيا لذلك المطلوب فيكون السائل متوسلا إليه بذلك الإسم 
 ومن تأمل أدعية الرسل ولا سيما خاتمهم وإمامهم وجدها مطابقة لهذا وهذه العبارة أولى من عبارة من قال يتخلق بأسماء الله فإنها ليست بعبارة سديدة وهي منتزعة من قول الفلاسفة بالتشبه بالإله على قدر الطاقة 
 وأحسن منها عبارة أبي الحكم بن برهان وهي التعبد وأحسن منها العبارة المطابقة للقرآن وهي الدعاء المتضمن للتعبد والسؤال 
فمراتبها أربعة أشدها إنكارا عبارة الفلاسفة وهي التشبه وأحسن منها عبارة من قال التخلق وأحسن منها عبارة من قال التعبد وأحسن من الجميع الدعاء وهي لفظ القرآن 
 الثالث عشر اختلف النظار في الأسماء التي تطلق على الله وعلى العباد كالحي والسميع والبصير والعليم والقدير والملك ونحوها 
 فقالت طائفة من المتكلمين هي حقيقة في العبد مجاز في الرب وهذا قول غلاة الجهمية وهو أخبث الأقوال وأشدها فسادا 
 الثاني مقابله وهو أنها حقيقة في الرب مجاز في العبد وهذا قول أبي العباس الناشيء 
الثالث أنها حقيقة فيهما وهذا قول أهل السنة وهو الصواب واختلاف الحقيقتين فيهما لا يخرجها عن كونها حقيقة فيهما وللرب تعالى منها ما يليق بجلاله وللعبد منها ما يليق به 
 وليس هذا موضع التعرض لمأخذ هذه الأقوال وإبطال باطلها وتصحيح صحيحها فإن الغرض الإشارة إلى أمور ينبغي معرفتها في هذا الباب ولو كان المقصود بسطها لاستدعت سفرين أو أكثر 

 الرابع عشر أن الإسم والصفة من هذا النوع له ثلاث اعتبارات 
 اعتبار من حيث هو مع قطع النظر عن تقييده بالرب تبارك وتعالى أو العبد 
 اعتباره مضافا إلى الرب مختصا به اعتباره مضافا إلى العبد مقيدا به فما لزم الإسم لذاته وحقيقته كان ثابتا للرب والعبد وللرب منه ما يليق بكماله وللعبد منه ما يليق به 
وهذا كاسم السميع الذي يلزمه إدراك المسموعات والبصير الذي يلزمه رؤية المبصرات والعليم والقدير وسائر الأسماء فإن شرط صحة إطلاقها حصول معانيها وحقائقها للموصوف بها فما لزم هذه الأسماء لذاتها فإثباته للرب تعالى لا محذور فيه بوجه بل ثبتت له على وجه لا يماثله فيه خلقه ولا يشابههم فمن نفاه عنه لإطلاقه على المخلوق ألحد في أسمائه وجحد صفات كماله 
 ومن أثبته له على وجه يماثل فيه خلقه فقد شبهه بخلقه ومن شبه الله بخلقه فقد كفر ومن أثبته له على وجه لا يماثل فيه خلقه بل كما يليق بجلاله وعظمته فقد بريء من فرث التشبيه ودم التعطيل وهذا طريق أهل السنة وما لزم الصفة لإضافتها إلى العبد وجب نفيه عن الله كما يلزم حياة العبد من النوم والسنة والحاجة إلى الغذاء ونحو ذلك 
 وكذلك ما يلزم إرادته من حركة نفسه في جلب ما ينتفع به ودفع ما يتضرر به 
 وكذلك ما يلزم علوه من احتياجه إلى ما هو عال عليه وكونه محمولا به مفتقرا إليه محاطا به 
كل هذا يجب نفيه عن القدوس السلام تبارك وتعالى وما لزم صفة من جهة اختصاصه تعالى بها فإنه لا يثبت للمخلوق بوجه كعلمه الذي يلزمه القدم والوجوب والإحاطة بكل معلوم وقدرته وإرادته وسائر صفاته فإن ما يختص به منها لا يمكن إثباته للمخلوق فإذا أحطت بهذه القاعدة خبرا وعقلتها كما ينبغي خلصت من الآفتين اللتين هما أصل بلاء المتكلمين آفة التعطيل وآفة التشبيه فإنك إذا وفيت هذا المقام حقه من التصور أثبت لله الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى حقيقة فخلصت من التعطيل ونفيت عنها خصائص المخلوقين ومشابهتهم فخلصت من التشبيه فتدبر هذا الموضع واجعله جنتك التي ترجع إليها في هذا الباب والله الموفق للصواب 
الخامس العشر أن الصفة متى قامت بموصوف لزمها أمور أربعة أمران لفظيان وأمران معنويان 
فاللفظيان ثبوتي وسلبي فالثبوتي أن يشتق للموصوف منها اسم والسلبي أن يمتنع الإشتقاق لغيره والمعنويان ثبوتي وسلبي فالثبوتي أن يعود حكمها إلى الموصوف ويخبر بها عنه والسلبي أن لا يعود حكمها إلى غيره ولا يكون خبرا عنه وهي قاعدة عظيمة في معرفة الأسماء والصفات 
فلنذكر من ذلك مثالا واحدا وهو صفة الكلام فإنه إذا قامت بمحل كانت هو التكلم دون من لم تقم به وأخبر عنه بها وعاد حكمها إليه دون غيره فيقال قال وأمر ونهى ونادى وناجى وأخبر وخاطب وتكلم وكلم ونحو ذلك وامتنعت هذه الأحكام لغيره فيستدل بهذه الأحكام والأسماء على قيام الصفة به وسلبها عن غيره على عدم قيامها به وهذا هو أصل السنة الذي ردوا به على المعتزلة والجهمية وهو من أصح الأصول طردا وعكسا 

 السادس عشر أن الأسماء الحسنى لا تدخل تحت حصر ولا تحد بعدد فإن لله تعالى أسماء وصفات استأثر بها في علم الغيب عنده لا يعلمها ملك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل كما في الحديث الصحيح أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك // صحيح على الراجح // فجعل أسماءه ثلاثة أقسام سم سمى به نفسه فأظهره لمن شاء من ملائكته أو غيرهم ولم ينزل به كتابه وقسم أنزل به كتابه فتعرف به إلى عباده 
 وقسم استأثر به في علم غيبه فلم يطلع عليه أحد من خلقه ولهذا قال استأثرت به أي انفردت بعلمه وليس المراد انفراده بالتسمي به لأن هذا الإنفراد ثابت في الأسماء التي أنزل الله بها كتابه 
 ومن هذا قول النبي في حديث الشفاعة فيفتح علي من محامده بما لا أحسنه الآن // رواه البخاري ومسلم // وتلك المحامد تفي بأسمائه وصفاته 
 ومنه قوله لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك // رواه مسلم وأبو داود وغيرهما // وأما قوله إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما من أحصاها دخل الجنة // رواه البخاري ومسلم // فالكلام جملة واحدة وقوله ومن أحصاها دخل الجنة صفة لا خبر مستقبل والمعنى له أسماء متعددة من شأنها أن من أحصاها دخل الجنة وهذا لا ينفي أن يكون له أسماء غيرها 
 وهذا كما تقول لفلان مائة مملوك وقد أعدهم للجهاد فلا ينفي هذا أن يكون له مماليك سواهم معدون لغير الجهاد وهذا لا خلاف بين العلماء فيه 
 السابع عشر أن أسماءه تعالى منها ما يطلق عليه مفردا ومقترنا بغيره وهو غالب الأسماء فالقدير والسميع والبصير والعزيز والحكيم وهذا يسوغ أن يدعى به مفردا ومقترنا بغيره فتقول يا عزيز يا حليم يا غفور يا رحيم وأن يفرد كل اسم وكذلك في الثناء عليه والخبر عنه بما يسوغ لك الإفراد والجمع 
 ومنها ما لا يطلق عليه بمفرده بل مقرونا بمقابله كالمانع والضار والمنتقم فلا يجوز أن يفرد هذا عن مقابله فإنه مقرون بالمعطي والنافع والعفو فهو المعطي المانع الضار النافع المنتقم العفو المعز المذل لأن الكمال في اقتران كل اسم من هذه بما يقابله لأنه يراد به أنه المنفرد بالربوبية وتدبير الخلق والتصرف فيهم عطاء ومنعا ونفعا وضرا وعفوا وانتقاما 
وأما أن يثنى عليه بمجرد المنع والإنتقام والإضرار فلا يسوغ فهذه الأسماء المزدوجة تجري الأسماء منها مجرى الإسم الواحد الذي يمتنع فصل بعض حروفه عن بعض فهي وإن تعددت جارية مجرى الإسم الواحد ولذلك لم تجيء مفردة ولم تطلق عليه إلا مقترنة فاعلمه 
 فلو قلت يا مذل يا ضار يا مانع وأخبرت بذلك لم تكن مثنيا عليه ولا حامدا له حتى تذكر مقابلها 
الثامن عشر أن الصفات ثلاثة أنواع صفات كمال وصفات نقص وصفات لا تقتضي كمالا ولا نقصا وإن كانت القسمة التقديرية تقتضي قسما رابعا وهو ما يكون كمالا ونقصا باعتبارين والرب تعالى منزه عن الأقسام الثلاثة وموصوف بالقسم الأول وصفاته كلها صفات كمال محض فهو موصوف من الصفات بأكملها وله من الكمال أكمله وهكذا أسماؤه الدالة على صفاته هي أحسن الأسماء وأكملها فليس في الأسماء أحسن منها ولا يقوم غيرها مقامها ولا يؤدي معناها وتفسير الإسم منها بغيره ليس تفسيرا بمرادف محض بل هو على سبيل التقريب والتفهيم وإذا عرفت هذا فله من كل صفة كمال أحسن اسم وأكمله وأتمه معنى وأبعده وأنزهه عن شائبة عيب أو نقص فله من صفة الإدراكات العليم الخبير دون العاقل الفقيه والسميع البصير دون السامع والباصر والناظر 
 ومن صفات الإحسان البر الرحيم الودود دون الرفيق والشفوق ونحوهما وكذلك العلي العظيم دون الرفيع الشريف وكذلك الكريم دون السخي والخالق الباريء المصور دون الفاعل الصانع المشكل 
 والغفور العفو دون الصفوح الساتر وكذلك سائر أسمائه تعالى يجري على نفسه منها أكملها وأحسنها وما لا يقوم غيره مقامه فتأكل ذلك فأسماؤه أحسن الأسماء كما أن صفاته أكمل الصفات فلا تعدل عما سمى به نفسه إلى غيره كما لا تتجاوز ما وصف به نفسه ووصفه به رسوله إلى ما وصفه به المبطلون والمعطلون 
التاسع عشر أن من أسمائه الحسنى ما يكون دالا على عدة صفات ويكون ذلك الإسم متناولا لجميعها تناول الإسم الدال على الصفة الواحدة لها كما تقدم بيانه كاسمه العظيم والمجيد والصمد كما قال ابن عباس فيما رواه عنه ابن أبي حاتم في تفسيره الصمد : السيد الذي قد كمل في سؤدده والشريف : الذي قد كمل في شرفه والعظيم : الذي قد كمل في عظمته والحليم الذي قد كمل في حلمه والعليم الذي قد كمل في علمه والحكيم الذي قد كمل في حكمته وهو الذي قد كمل في أنواع شرفه وسؤدده وهو الله سبحانه // إسناده ضعيف //
هذه صفته لا تنبغي إلا له ليس له كفوا أحد وليس كمثله شيء سبحان الله الواحد القهار هذا لفظه 
وهذا مما خفى على كثير ممن تعاطى الكلام في تفسير الأسماء الحسنى ففسر الإسم بدون معناه ونقصه من حيث لا يعلم فمن لم يحط بهذا علما بخس الإسم الأعظم حقه وهضمه معناه فتدبره 
 العشرون وهي الجامعة لما تقدم من الوجوه وهي معرفة الإلحاد في أسمائه حتى لا يقع فيه 
قال تعالى ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه سيجزون ما كانوا يعلمون الأعراف 80 والإلحاد في أسمائه هو العدول بها وبحقائقها ومعانيها عن الحق الثابت لها وهو مأخوذ من الميل كما يدل عليه مادته ل ح د فمنه اللحد وهو الشق في جانب القبر الذي قد مال عن الوسط 
 ومنه الملحد في الدين المائل عن الحق إلى الباطل 
 قال ابن السكيت الملحد المائل عن الحق المدخل فيه ما ليس منه 
ومنه الملتحد وهو مفتعل من ذلك وقوله تعالى ولن تجد من دونه ملتحدا الكهف 27 أي من تعدل إليه وتهرب إليه وتلتجيء إليه وتبتهل فتميل إليه عن غيره 
 تقول العرب التحد فلان إلى فلان إذا عدل إليه 
 إذا عرف هذا فالإحاد في أسمائه تعالى أنواع 
أحدها أن يسمى الأصنام بها كتسميتهم اللات من الإلهية والعزى من العزيز وتسميتهم الصنم إلها وهذا إلحاد حقيقة فإنهم عدلوا بأسمائه إلى أوثانهم وآلهتهم الباطلة 
 الثاني تسميته بما لا يليق بجلاله كتسمية النصارى له أبا وتسمية الفلاسفة له موجبا بذاته أو علة فاعلة بالطبع ونحو ذلك 
 وثالثها وصفه بما يتعالى عنه ويتقدس من النقائص كقول أخبث اليهود إنه فقير وقولهم إنه استراح بعد أن خلق خلقه 
 وقولهم يد الله مغلولة المائدة 64 وأمثال ذلم مما هو إلحاد في أسمائه وصفاته ورابعها تعطيل الأسماء عن معانيها وجحد حقائقها كقول من يقول من الجهمية وأتباعهم إنها ألفاظ مجردة لا تتضمن صفات ولا معاني فيطلقون عليه اسم السميع والبصير والحي والرحيم والمتكلم والمريد ويقولون لا حياة له ولا سمع ولا بصر ولا كلام ولا إرادة تقوم به وهذا من أعظم الإلحاد فيها عقلا وشرعا ولغة وفطرة وهو يقابل إلحاد المشركين فإن أولئك أعطوا أسماءه وصفاته لآلهتهم وهؤلاء سلبوه صفات كماله وجحدوها وعطلوها فكلاهما ملحد في أسمائه ثم الجهمية وفروخهم متفاوتون في هذا الإلحاد فمنهم الغالي والمتوسط والمنكوب 
 وكل من جحد شيئا عما وصف الله به نفسه أو وصفه به رسوله فقد ألحد في ذلك فليستقل أو ليستكثر 
 وخامسها تشبيه صفاته بصفات خلقه تعالى الله عما يقول المشبهون علوا كبيرا 
فهذا الإلحاد في مقابلة إلحاد المعطلة فإن أولئك نفوا صفة كماله وجحدوها وهؤلاء شبهوها بصفات خلقه فجمعهم الإلحاد ونغرقت بهم طرقه وبرأ الله أتباع رسوله وورثته القائمين بسنته عن ذلك كله فلم يصفوه إلا بما وصف به نفسه ولم يجحدوا صفاته ولم يشبهوها بصفات خلقه ولم يعدلوا بها عما أنزلت عليه لفظا ولا معنى بل أثبتوا له الأسماء والصفات ونفوا عنه مشابهة المخلوقات فكان إثباتهم بريئا من التشبيه وتنزيههم خليا من التعطيل لا كمن شبه حتى كأنه يعبد صنما أو عطل حتى كأنه لا يعبد إلا عدما 
 وأهل السنة وسط في النحل كما أن أهل الإسلام وسط في الملل توقد مصابيح معارفهم من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقة ولا غربية يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء النور 35 فنسأل الله تعالى أن يهدينا لنوره ويسهل لنا السبيل إلى الوصول إلى مرضاته ومتابعة رسوله إنه قريب مجيب 
 فهذه عشرون فائدة مضافة إلى القاعدة التي بدأنا بها في أقسام ما يوصف به الرب تبارك وتعالى فعليك بمعرفتها ومراعاتها ثم اشرح الأسماء الحسنى إن وجدت قلبا عاقلا ولسانا قائلا ومحلا قابلا وإلا فالسكوت أولى بك فجناب الربوبية أجل وأعز مما يخطر بالبال أو يعبر عنه المقال وفوق كل ذي علم عليم يوسف 76 حتى ينتهي العلم إلى من أحاط بكل شيء علما 
 وعسى الله أن يعين بفضله على تعليق شرح الأسماء الحسنى مراعيا فيه أحكام هذه القواعد بريئا من الإلحاد في أسمائه وتعطيل صفاته فهو المان بفضله والله ذو الفضل العظيم" اهــ كلامه من كتاب بدائع الفوائد 

الرابط :http://islamport.com/w/qym/Web/3181/171.htm#

وما قبله من الصفحات


وقد صرح ابن القيم باشتقاق الأسماء من الصفات تصريحا خاصة ، فيما باللون الأحمر والأزرق، واعتبر صراحة أن من قامت به صفة يشتق له منها اسم ، ولكن أين الدليل ؟؟
يبدو ان الدليل هو اعتبار أن ورود الصفات في الكتاب والسنة كافيا لامكانية اطلاقها كأسماء مع وضع الضوابط التي ذكرها من وجوب دلالتها على الحسن المطلق ، أو لا يطلقها إلا إن كانت مقيدة.

ولكن يبقى الإشكال الذي لم يحله ابن القيم بشرحه لحديث إن لله 99 اسما ، وهو كيف نختار هذه الأسماء ونقول أنها الأسماء المقصودة في الحديث ، وإن قيل ندعو الله بكل اسم وصفة باعتبار أن الأسماء ال99 ستكون متضمنة ولا ريب ، سيصير لدينا اشكال أخر وهو ما فائدة التعيين مادامت النتيجة أننا ندعو الله تعالى بكل الأسماء وكل الصفات ، وحتى ما كان مقيد الكمال ندعوه بها مقيدا ، ونقرن الأسماء مثل الضار النافع ونمنع اطلاقها ، فما فائدة تعيين الرقم ب 99   ؟؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

عندما بدأت البحث لم يكن لدي أدنى شك في أن أسماء الله توقيفية بمعنى عدم جواز الاشتقاق من الصفات والأفعال 

بعد ما نقلت أعلاه من كتاب بدائع الفوائد لابن القيم صرت على الحياد فكلام ابن القيم صريح وابن القيم له ثقل في هذا الباب، كما أن كلام الشيخ ابن العثيمين صريح وهو أيضا ذو ثقل في هذا الباب ، والحق أحق أن يتبع فلا يمكنني أن أميل لقول إلا بعد استقصاء أكثر لما ورد في الباب خاصة أن الأمر صار عائدا لفهم العلماء للنصوص

الله المستعان إن شاء الله لنا عودة للبحث في كتب السلف في هذه المسألة

----------


## أسـامة

القائلون بالتوقيف: يقولون بما سمى الله به نفسه.
القائلون بالاشتقاق: بما سمى به نفسه... ولا مانع بما وصف به نفسه بضوابط نضعها.
وهذه الضوابط بالاستقراء... على أن تكون غاية في الحسن.
وكيف تحكم أنها غاية في الحسن؟
بالقياس.
والقياس في ذات الله فاسد.
والاسم يدل على المسمى... كما حقق هذا ابن سلام وكذلك شيخ الإسلام.

قال السلف... الأسماء من كلام الله... وكلام الله غير مخلوق.
هذا نص ما قاله السلف في الردود... لمن قال: كان الله ولا اسم له.

وأما انفعلاتك وتسميتك أنت وأقيستك... فأنت وما تفعل مخلوقان.
قد تستخدمها في التعبير في مناظرة اضطررت إليها.
فتستخدمها لا على سبيل التقرير والإيمان... بل على سبيل الإخبار والتقريب والردّ.
وهنا الخلل... في بابي التسمية والإخبار.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم 

كلامكم منطقي لكن يرد عليه إشكال ، وهو أن من السلف ومنهم ابن القيم مثلا (باعتبار ما نقلت عن كلامه ) وهو من هو في الذب عن منهج السلف اعتبر الاشتقاق توقيف باعتبار أن النص ورد به كفعل أو صفة وأنه غاية الكمال فجاز اطلاقه كاسم ، فهل غفل ابن القيم عن هذا ؟ 
هذا إشكال ولا يعني هذا أنني أميل لجواز اشتقاق الاسم من الصفة والفعل لأن الاشكال على هذا القول أوضح و أشد ، وهو ما الفائدة من تعيين 99 اسم في حديث : إن لله 99 اسما من أحصاها دخل الجنة؟؟ كان يكفي أن يقال إن لله أسماءً وردت م أحصاها دخل الجنة ، والنتيجة أننا نجنهد في الدعاء أيضا بكل اسم ، أما التعيين فله مدلول ولابد ولم يطلق عبثا ، خاصة عندما نجد ان الأسماء التي وردت نصا في الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة بالفعل 99 اسم !!

فلكي أجزم الآن بعدم جواز الاشتقاق لابد من قول فصل أو دليل صريح يرجح - ولو أن حديث ال99 له دلالة قوية جدا - ، لأن كل التنظير الكلامي كان أمثال ابن القيم على علم به ومع ذلك جزم وصرح بجواز الاشتقاق واعتبره لا يخالف التوقيف على النصوص.

فالبحث لازال مفتوحا حتى نجد ردا على كلام ابن القيم وفعل بعض السلف أو نتوقف في المسألة والله المستعان

----------


## أسـامة

جزاكم الله خيرًا... على هذا التتبع... نسأل الله أن يجزيكم عنا خير الجزاء.
لا إشكال في كلام ابن القيم... وكلامه لا يختلف مع كلام السلف... ولا شك في أنه يتبع السلف.
والمسألة تنتهي بأنه لا يجوز القياس في حق الله.
ومن أراد الاشتقاق فليس عنده سبيل غيره.
وبالتتبع لأهل العلم في إنكارهم تسمية الله ببعض الأسماء التي لم ترد على سبيل الإخبار... 
فالاعتماد على النقل في معرفة أسماء الله - عز وجل-.
ومن هذا الإنكار وجدت للشيخ سليمان في شرحه لكتاب التوحيد... والشيخ العباد... والشيخ العثيمين... وغيرهم.
ولا ينكرون أن هذه الأسماء من باب الإخبار... ويقولون بهذا.
وفائدة أخرى: جوز الشيخ العثيمين في التسمية بها تعبيدًا ولم يجوزه الشيخ بكر أبو زيد.. في تسمية المولود.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أسـامة

فائدة أخرى:
أخبرنا الشيخ محمود عبد الرزاق أثناء كلامه عن كتابه، أنه أثناء البحث... كانت النتيجة لما يوافق علامات الاسم في اللغة حوالي 138 على ما أتذكر... في القرآن والسنة الصحيحة.
حتى لا يُظن أن الأسماء الحسنى في القرآن والسنة لن يصلوا إلى رقم 99.

----------


## روضة المحب

> أقول:
> الاشتقاق هاهنا... مسألة استحسان عقلي... لا شيء فيه يرجع للسلف... كما قد ادعى أصحاب هذا القول.
> وإن رُجع لأحد منهم... فالإثبات بالقرآن والسنة و(إجماع) السلف.
> وهذا الاستحسان العقلي كانت نتيجته:
> ما يراه كاملاً "في نظره" يثبته... وما لا يراه كاملاً "في نظره" ينفيه.
> وهذا من باب إخراج الأسماء الحسنى عن باقي مسائل العقيدة...  وهذا قول بعيد تمامًا عن السلف.
> قال أحمد: ائتوني بآية من كتاب الله، أو حديث من حديث رسول الله أقل لكم به
> هكذا كان يقول السلف رحمهم الله.
> فلا إثبات إلا بنص.


وهم لا يخرجون عن النصوص..!!
وقل لنا يا شيخنا من الذي منع اشتقاق الاسماء من صفات الله التوقيفية؟
ثم ان أكثر كلامهم في الاشتقاق الدال على الكمال  غالبا ما يكون محل اتفاق الا فيما ندر
وانت تعلم ان كل من نفوا الاشتقاق كان كلامهم أنه لا يشتق أسماء لله من* كل* افعاله 
فدل ذلك على انه يشتق بعض الاسماء من بعض الأفعال والصفات

----------


## أسـامة

> وهم لا يخرجون عن النصوص..!!
> وقل لنا يا شيخنا من الذي منع اشتقاق الاسماء من صفات الله التوقيفية؟
> ثم ان أكثر كلامهم في الاشتقاق الدال على الكمال  غالبا ما يكون محل اتفاق الا فيما ندر
> وانت تعلم ان كل من نفوا الاشتقاق كان كلامهم أنه لا يشتق أسماء لله من* كل* افعاله 
> فدل ذلك على انه يشتق بعض الاسماء من بعض الأفعال والصفات


الاشتقاق أحد أنواع القياس.
وهذا النوع من القياس يسمى: القياس اللغوي
والاشتقاق هو التصرف في النص... لذا هو مدرج تحت "التصريف"
ونحن نقول بالتوقيف... لا التصريف.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

للفائدة..



> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في الجواب الصَّحيح (5/7-8): «... وذلك أنَّ المسلمين في أسماء الله تعالى على طريقتين:
> فكثيرٌ منهم يقول: إنَّ أسماءَه سمعيَّة شرعيَّة، فلا يُسمَّى إلَّا بالأسماء التي جاءت بها الشَّريعة؛ فإن هذه عبادةٌ، والعبادات مبناها على التَّوفيق والاتِّباع.
> ومنهم من يقول: ما صحَّ معناه في اللُّغة وكان معناه ثابِتًا له لم يحرُم تسميته به؛ فإنَّ الشَّارع لم يحرِّم علينا ذلك، فيكون عفوًا.
> والصَّواب القول الثَّالث وهو: أن يفرَّق بين أن يُدْعَى بالأسماء أو يخبر بها عنه.
> فإذا دُعِي لم يُدْعَ إلَّا بالأسماء الحسنى، كما قال تعالى: ﴿ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه﴾.
> وأمَّا الإخبار عنه فهو بحسب الحاجة..».

----------


## باعث الخير

ما شاء الله 
موضوع في غاية الاهمية وانا في امس الحاجة اليه 

فليت الاخوة الافاضل وعلى راسهم الشيخ الفاضل عدنان البخارى يزيدوا المسألة وضوحا لانها مسألة شائكة جداا بين طلبة العلم في مصر

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

للرفع

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ ابْنُ الْقَيَّمِ $:
«وَقَدْ أَخْطَأَ أَقْبَحَ خَطَإٍ مَنِ اشْتَقَّ لَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ فِعْلٍ اسْمًا، وَبَلَغَ بِأَسْمَائِهِ زِيَادَةً عَلَىٰ الْأَلْفِ؛ فَسَمَّاهُ الْمَاكِرُ، وَالْمُخَادِعُ، وَالْفَاتِنُ، وَالْكَائِدُ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ»اهـ*([1])*.

*([1])** «مدارج السالكين»* (3/ 383).

----------

